# DIRECTV2PC v7507 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on previous version)*

Please subscribe to the Extra, Extra! thread for news about DIRECTV2PC updates.

*Download v7507*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

No new features since last version

*Improved/Updated*

Stability

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
New Codecs may be download & installed as part of the setup/activation process after installation.


----------



## dettxw

They're still working on it, eh? Been a long time since the last update! 
Haven't used it so much since we got MRV but I'll load it up and give it a go.


----------



## Donb01

Installed, used key, activated. Connected to HR20-700. Win 7 32-bit Ultimate, Outlook, firefox and Trillian Comm program running in background.

Was playing Torchwood, most recent episode. Ran about 20 minutes and had an APPCRASH and exited. No further info unless in the future they want us to post the contents of the APPCRASH box.


----------



## davring

Been using the old version, without problems, for months. Now when I run the Advisor I get strange results, it does not recognize my CPU(AMD PhenomII X6 1075T) nor my graphics card(ATI Radeon HD5770 1Gb). I suppose I should not upgrade?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

WOW - very smooth install.

Very fast detection of all the HD DVRs on the network here - fastest to date.

The menu operation and playback is also very quick.

Only one quirk - during the first playback - it asked me for the 4 digit code to release parental controls...even though I have it unlocked on the HD DVR being viewed already.

Otherwise - flawless playback.


----------



## DaddyRabbit

Here we go again ;( ! Installed with my previous SN and un-install/install went OK. Ran the app and got the "You Must Activate" notification. pasted in my key and got a "Activation Limit Reached" warning so no-go. 

Should've just left it alone...


----------



## cypherx

I would like to try this on my desktop computer. It says the logmein mirror driver is not compatable. That shouldnt matter right, because not like I'm going to be using this through logmein.

Does say to update my AMD catalyst drivers. I will download that and try to run the thing again.

I have the old version installed on my laptop, but its so buggy and hardly anything plays (at least HD content doesn't play, or is very choppy/buggy).


----------



## cypherx

Ok I updated my AMD/ATI graphics driver and reran the DirecTV PC advisor tool. It still errors on the graphics driver even though the AMD tool supposedly detected the best/latest driver out there and installed it.

Should I still proceed with the hassle of re-registering it and installing it to this PC?

Also the DirecTV2PC adviser tool incorrectly detects the amount of RAM in my computer. Attached screenshots.


----------



## cypherx

Oh I don't know if the driver detection is working either. Look at attached screen shots. I'm going to try to install it anyway.


----------



## davring

I had similar errors with ATI, everything is up to date) and decided to leave well enough alone, the old version works fine.


----------



## barryb

I got the "activation failed, enter new key" as well. I don't have any other keys, so this version will not work for me.


----------



## barryb

Update: I found an older key and got it to activate, and got this next message. In each case here my computer locks up for a couple minutes.


----------



## cypherx

I get activation limit reached. Is that because I have it installed on my laptop? If I uninstall it from my laptop will part of the uninstaller process release the key so I can install it on my desktop?

I know with Adobe products there is an unregistered licence option in one of the help menus that you run before uninstalling, that way you can reinstall on another computer.

They seem really strict about the activation keys. Microsoft even lets you use the same key a few times just in case you formatted your PC or something. The DirecTV2PC app seems to say it is for playing back protected content. But without a key you still can't play back recordings from say FOX, ABC, CBS? I could understand not being able to playback recordings from any non shopping channel or FTA channel above 100.


----------



## barryb

Update 2: when I now click on the DIRECTV2PC (.exe) icon, it wants to install codecs, then give me this:


----------



## davring

Now I really am glad I did'nt try and upgrade


----------



## barryb

Update 3: I have not rebooted yet.... but getting close. I clicked on the .exe file and now I've been on the "receiver selection" screen for right about 5 minutes. Program seems to be hung up.


----------



## cypherx

Ok I ended up sending a new activation code to another one of my email addresses. It took that, did a codec download, installed it and it seems to work.

I'd say the warnings about the video drivers are faulty. It works fine. Navigation is a little slow, but I'm streaming Hell's Kitchen right now off of Fox29 HD. Interesting that I can't take a screenshot of it. Well I can, but you don't see the actual video. They really did secure it. Reminds me of the "Video Overlay" I used to have in the 90's with a creative labs DVD decoder card that your VGA cable had to pass through.

Now only if you could watch LiveTV on this thing, presuming you had a receiver with an unoccupied tuner somewhere in your MRV cloud. That an an iPad port of this would be AWESOME.


----------



## barryb

After multiple freezeups I got the program to see one of my DVRs. See enclosed pictures above. 

I didn't have to reboot. 

I am now watching content on my computer again. 

When I drag the window from one screen to another it does freeze for a moment but comes back.


----------



## barryb

Issue:

When attempting a playback of "Weeds", "Big C" played instead. "Big C" was the program listed _under_ "Weeds" in my program list.

It said "Weeds" above the scroll bar (at the bottom of the screen), but was playing "Big C" instead.

I restarted the program and "Weeds" was playing.


----------



## davring

barryb said:


> When I drag the window from one screen to another it does freeze for a moment but comes back.


Mine does the same, I assumed the pause was my video card making adjustments as my two monitors are slightly different resolutions.


----------



## freerein100

Directv2PC has the parental settings set to pg13 and I have never set a pass code , is their a way to reset the pass code?

To those having this problem, set a pass code on one of the connected receivers with blocked programming and then unlock that receiver and then go to Directv2PC and unlock the parental controls and the programs should now be available


----------



## cypherx

Ok let me just put all my issues and wishes in one post... keep in mind this is first impressions.


1. DirecTV2PC Adviser tool can't properly detect my memory or video card drivers. Puts a red circle next to video card, but guess what, it works fine.
2. Activation Key had to be resent to another e-mail address. It's not clear if there is a way to install it to multiple PC's in a household (more common these days). Even if you can't it's not clear if there is a procedure to 'deactivate' the key on one PC to allow it to activate on another PC.
3. GUI is a little slow... could be my PC (it's a little older).
4. 30 sec Skip button takes like 5 to 6 seconds to complete. It certainly isn't instant like it is on the actual DVR.
5. Sometimes the transport controls show up on screen and take a real long time to disappear... other-times the transport bar goes away in a few seconds.
6. The DVR free space indicator text is truncated. Says "29% Availab" as opposed to "29% Available" despite having plenty of room for the text.
7. The text is nice and sharp, but the DirecTV logo in the upper right looks like its a small graphic upscaled ie) blurry. A higher resolution source graphic would look better. Looked at this on my 1280x1024 monitor and my 1920x1080 monitor.
8. Installer took a little bit of time to fire off. The installer icon appeared in the taskbar, but there was no on screen indication that anything was installing for a few minutes. Then finally the install window appeared with the next/cancel buttons.
9. The info bar at the top comes down but there is no logo in the upper left corner. Shouldn't I see the same logo in the upper left corner that I see on the DVR?
10. It took me a bit to figure out how to get the PIG(Picture in Guide) back to full screen. I didn't realize you could just click on it!
11. Windows 7 disables Aero while this app is running. Any way around that?
12. Can't seem to play SD content! App hangs at 99% CPU usage. Have to lower priority to "Below Normal" in task manager just to be able to do anything on the computer. After a few minutes DirecTV2PC says that the connection to the receiver timed out. HD content plays fine.


Wishlist:
1. Live TV with full guide (as long as you have an unoccupied tuner). Call it something like DirecTV2PC Doubleplay as a play on that feature. Give the same warnings when the tuner is called for recordings or a user requests using it.
2. Ability to browse on demand channels and pick content to download to the DVR. It would be great to queue up VOD material for watching later.
3. A port to iPad or MacOS (DirecTV2MAC, DirecTV2iPAD ?)
4. Ability to access the ToDo list to manage DVR recordings, history, priorities. Can you delete recordings on this version? Maybe even the ability to set favorite channel lists up and other settings (a real remote access to the DVR).
5. Bring these neat UI animations and crisp text to the real HR2x DVR as well!


----------



## Tom Robertson

cypherx said:


> I would like to try this on my desktop computer. It says the logmein mirror driver is not compatable. That shouldnt matter right, because not like I'm going to be using this through logmein.
> 
> Does say to update my AMD catalyst drivers. I will download that and try to run the thing again.
> 
> I have the old version installed on my laptop, but its so buggy and hardly anything plays (at least HD content doesn't play, or is very choppy/buggy).


Even if you are not "using" the logmein driver at the same time as DIRECTV2PC, it is basically always present in the system as part of the video driver system. And that could be a problem.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SteveHas

I am sooooooo sick and tired of needing to get a new key, or re-enter it ever freggin' time they release a new version.
This is so annoying.
I've lost me other key numbers, and have no more "new" e-mail addresses for them to send one to.

so stupid


----------



## sigma1914

Do we uninstall first?


----------



## ffemtreed

SteveHas said:


> I am sooooooo sick and tired of needing to get a new key, or re-enter it ever freggin' time they release a new version.
> This is so annoying.
> I've lost me other key numbers, and have no more "new" e-mail addresses for them to send one to.
> 
> so stupid


This is the exact reason i am not upgrading. Its a real PITA to play the key game. Last time I had to make another gmail account just to get a key.


----------



## sigma1914

SteveHas said:


> I am sooooooo sick and tired of needing to get a new key, or re-enter it ever freggin' time they release a new version.
> This is so annoying.
> I've lost me other key numbers, and have no more "new" e-mail addresses for them to send one to.
> 
> so stupid





ffemtreed said:


> This is the exact reason i am not upgrading. Its a real PITA to play the key game. Last time I had to make another gmail account just to get a key.


Am I alone in having a couple email addresses for situations like this? I have 2 "throw away" addresses and 2 real ones.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Am I alone in having a couple email addresses for situations like this? I have 2 "throw away" addresses and 2 real ones.


And for a 10 min email address: http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html


----------



## Draconis

Wow, this thread suprised me. I know I will be downloading when I get home.


----------



## Donb01

1) I'm running Win 7 32 bit. I have the latest and greatest version of the logmein free version running on here and having no issues.

2) I had not issues with activation or install. I *did not* waste my time running the adviser, figuring it already worked with the old version and nothing changed.

3) After my earlier reported crash I came back to the program I was watching when it crashed and hit resume. It started over and I had to fast forward to where I left off.

4) Wish list: I should be able to delete a program when I'm done. It was annoying to have to go to the living room to delete the program.

5) When I ran the program I was watching that had caused the crash the second time it played all the way through and did not crash.

6) I'm also complaining about the parental controls. My receiver is wide open therefore this prg should read that and also default to wide open. If not, then when I go through the PITA process of setting it to view all then it should SAVE those selections and not reset them every time I go in. Plus it also reset them after I finished watching a program. This is the most annoying thing to me right now - that or if I unlock it then leave it unlocked until I change it! Edit: Maybe just in case of family folks maybe it can ASK if you want to re-lock the parental controls upon exit.


----------



## Donb01

OK, had another crash - this time 3/4 way thru Haven.

Other things that happened is I used 30 sec skip and when it resumed the screen was all blocky and pixelated. I exited and came back in and it was still that way, but I did a couple more 30 sec skips and then it cleared up. Crashed about 10 minutes later.

Here is the APPCRASH window if it is useful to the programmers:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Application Version:	2.0.0.7507
Application Timestamp:	4a23d8d0
Fault Module Name:	msvcrt.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.0.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bda6f
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00018b23
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## ajiuO

I only have one thing on my wish list...

1. Mac compatibility


----------



## SParker

This version seems to knock my internet down on the PC using D2PC more than the last version.


----------



## ffemtreed

sigma1914 said:


> Am I alone in having a couple email addresses for situations like this? I have 2 "throw away" addresses and 2 real ones.


i do have a couple of email addresses, I used them all up in the past getting serial numbers because the new versions don't think the old number is valid.


----------



## Mike_TV

Every time there is an upgrade to this I always see people struggling with the whole license key issue. I save all my software license keys in a file so it's not an issue for me but I have a suggestion.

Why don't the developers follow the VMware model and leave the license key in the registry during the uninstall process? In fact, VMware Desktop always asks you if you want to leave the key in the registry and always uninstalls the old version before installing the new version. Works perfectly every time.

Onto my experiences with the upgrade...

1) Installed 7507 on top of the old version
2) It asks to uninstall the old version, uninstalled
3) Used previous saved key during install
4) Directv2PC starts up full screen
5) Asks to activate the key
6) Activated successfully and downloads/installs upgraded CODEC

Initial test appears to be running succesfully in both full screen and windowed mode.

I'm on Windows 7 x64. AMD video card.


----------



## Rob

SteveHas said:


> I am sooooooo sick and tired of needing to get a new key, or re-enter it ever freggin' time they release a new version.
> This is so annoying.
> I've lost me other key numbers, and have no more "new" e-mail addresses for them to send one to.
> 
> so stupid


If you have a gmail account you can make different address out of your current email. That's because GMAIL just ignores the "."

For example if your email is [email protected] You can make it [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] and so on. You don't need to do anything with your gmail account. Just register the different format it with whatever service you like. It will get to your gmail account.


----------



## ffemtreed

Mike_TV said:


> Every time there is an upgrade to this I always see people struggling with the whole license key issue. I save all my software license keys in a file so it's not an issue for me but I have a suggestion.
> 
> Why don't the developers follow the VMware model and leave the license key in the registry during the uninstall process? In fact, VMware Desktop always asks you if you want to leave the key in the registry and always uninstalls the old version before installing the new version. Works perfectly every time.
> 
> Onto my experiences with the upgrade...
> 
> 1) Installed 7507 on top of the old version
> 2) It asks to uninstall the old version, uninstalled
> 3) Used previous saved key during install
> 4) Directv2PC starts up full screen
> 5) Asks to activate the key
> 6) Activated successfully and downloads/installs upgraded CODEC
> 
> Initial test appears to be running succesfully in both full screen and windowed mode.
> 
> I'm on Windows 7 x64. AMD video card.


I keep all my keys as well the email they are sent to. The problem is when you go to use that key it won't let you, it whines about authorization errors.


----------



## Draconis

No problems installing or activating. Playback has been smooth on the shows I have tried. 

One suggestion though, unify the playlist like what you see on the HDDVR's.


----------



## Steveknj

There needs to be a tablet version of this!!


----------



## bjamin82

cypherx said:


> Oh I don't know if the driver detection is working either. Look at attached screen shots. I'm going to try to install it anyway.


I looks like your installing or running the adviser remotely using logmein... which would load a different display driver when remote versus sitting in front your machine.

Just a thought...


----------



## cypherx

"bjamin82" said:


> I looks like your installing or running the adviser remotely using logmein... which would load a different display driver when remote versus sitting in front your machine.
> 
> Just a thought...


Nope. I was sitting in front of the machine.


----------



## waynebtx

I get activation limit reached this limit thing needs to be removed tired of haveing to get new ones


----------



## DaddyRabbit

I also have my saved license keys but it doesn't work because apparently I need an endless supply of email addresses to activate FREE software.

Put it this way, this is not a money making app for DTV, to be honest I can only use it if I have a DIRECTV DVR and a subscription so, to be honest, there should be NO activation required, its not like its streaming DTV programming over the Internet and I can "steal" something.

As was stated before, the installer can detect an older version so why need to re-enter the exact same key for activation that was already there? To top it off, only two registrations for each email address!? WTF? Registering from multiple email addresses is usually a sign of abuse.

Think I'm done with DTV... Hope they are reading these posts.


----------



## cypherx

"DaddyRabbit" said:


> I also have my saved license keys but it doesn't work because apparently I need an endless supply of email addresses to activate FREE software.
> 
> Put it this way, this is not a money making app for DTV, to be honest I can only use it if I have a DIRECTV DVR and a subscription so, to be honest, there should be NO activation required, its not like its streaming DTV programming over the Internet and I can "steal" something.
> 
> As was stated before, the installer can detect an older version so why need to re-enter the exact same key for activation that was already there? To top it off, only two registrations for each email address!? WTF? Registering from multiple email addresses is usually a sign of abuse.
> 
> Think I'm done with DTV... Hope they are reading these posts.


I agree with you but how much you wanna bet that the whole activation key wasn't just put in there to appease content owners and try to avoid potential lawsuits.

I know it's trivial, it doesn't really need anything except an email address to send a key to. They don't even verify if that's the email on your account. Just seems like an extra step, but insurance against a trivial lawsuit from the studios I guess.


----------



## Tom Robertson

DaddyRabbit said:


> I also have my saved license keys but it doesn't work because apparently I need an endless supply of email addresses to activate FREE software.
> 
> Put it this way, this is not a money making app for DTV, to be honest I can only use it if I have a DIRECTV DVR and a subscription so, to be honest, there should be NO activation required, its not like its streaming DTV programming over the Internet and I can "steal" something.
> 
> As was stated before, the installer can detect an older version so why need to re-enter the exact same key for activation that was already there? To top it off, only two registrations for each email address!? WTF? Registering from multiple email addresses is usually a sign of abuse.
> 
> Think I'm done with DTV... Hope they are reading these posts.


I can clear up one part. The activation is a requirement of the DTCP-IP licensing agreement. DTCP-IP is a licensed technology, which DIRECTV pays for.

Unfortunately, unlimited licenses can be very, very expensive (as I understand it) so by paying for just the ones they need, things are more reasonable.

The other unfortunate part is we who upgrade via DBSTalk, rather than the builtin mechanism, tend to run into this licensing problem.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

*yawn*
Once again this version went in without any drama.
Let this uninstall the older version, pasted in my old key.
Activated, updated codex without issues.
Was a bit slow to bring up the first playlist, but not after the first time.

*yawn*
:lol:


----------



## gio12

This program is a headache for most and kinda sucks at this point.


----------



## ffemtreed

Tom Robertson said:


> I can clear up one part. The activation is a requirement of the DTCP-IP licensing agreement. DTCP-IP is a licensed technology, which DIRECTV pays for.
> 
> Unfortunately, unlimited licenses can be very, very expensive (as I understand it) so by paying for just the ones they need, things are more reasonable.
> 
> The other unfortunate part is we who upgrade via DBSTalk, rather than the builtin mechanism, tend to run into this licensing problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I am not sure what you are saying here. Why would being a member of DBStalk have anything to do with running software on the PC? Unless you are saying that the link on DBS talk points to a different link/file than what other direct tv users use.


----------



## veryoldschool

ffemtreed said:


> I am not sure what you are saying here. Why would being a member of DBStalk have anything to do with running software on the PC? Unless you are saying that the link on DBS talk points to a different link/file than what other direct tv users use.


The link in this thread is a pre-release Beta.


----------



## veryoldschool

gio12 said:


> This program is a headache for most and kinda sucks at this point.


The posts in this thread mirror posts that have been in every release thread previously.
This apps seems to work fine for some, yet be a PITA for others.


----------



## Tom Robertson

ffemtreed said:


> I am not sure what you are saying here. Why would being a member of DBStalk have anything to do with running software on the PC? Unless you are saying that the link on DBS talk points to a different link/file than what other direct tv users use.


As VOS says it is pre-release, and also because it is not using the automatic upgrade process. (Which I presume better preserves the key.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Terry Kennedy

Tom Robertson said:


> I can clear up one part. The activation is a requirement of the DTCP-IP licensing agreement. DTCP-IP is a licensed technology, which DIRECTV pays for.
> 
> Unfortunately, unlimited licenses can be very, very expensive (as I understand it) so by paying for just the ones they need, things are more reasonable.


That would seem to make it _more_ important for them to address this problem. If prior license keys are paid for by DirecTV, then having them just vanish and making the user acquire a new key (which DirecTV also pays for) to re-install makes no sense.

On the other hand, this is from Cyberlink, which has one of the most messed-up licensing / activation schemes out there...


----------



## peds48

ajiuO said:


> I only have one thing on my wish list...
> 
> 1. Mac compatibility


Agreed +1


----------



## geaux tigers

It is asking me for a passcode to unlock the parental locks. However, I have never setup a passcode on any of my DVRs. What do I need to do?


----------



## sigma1914

geaux tigers said:


> It is asking me for a passcode to unlock the parental locks. However, I have never setup a passcode on any of my DVRs. What do I need to do?


Try 0000.


----------



## geaux tigers

sigma1914 said:


> Try 0000.


I tried that but no dice.


----------



## sigma1914

geaux tigers said:


> I tried that but no dice.


Try setting up a code on the DVR, then use it.


----------



## geaux tigers

sigma1914 said:


> Try setting up a code on the DVR, then use it.


That did it. Thanks. I wonder why DirecTv2PC set up parental blocks when they were not present on any of my DVRs?


----------



## cypherx

geaux tigers said:


> That did it. Thanks. I wonder why DirecTv2PC set up parental blocks when they were not present on any of my DVRs?


I don't know, I didn't have that problem.

The biggest issue is that I can't playback SD programs. Freezes the app at 99% CPU usage and that makes everything else on the computer very slow. 5 minutes into that, it eventually errors out that it cant connect or it timed out. HD stuff plays fine.


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> I don't know, I didn't have that problem.
> 
> The biggest issue is that I can't playback SD programs. Freezes the app at 99% CPU usage and that makes everything else on the computer very slow. 5 minutes into that, it eventually errors out that it cant connect or it timed out. HD stuff plays fine.


This is quite strange. The HD [MPEG-4] decoding is being done by your GPU, while SD [MPEG-2] is only using your CPU.
What's strange is your CPU having problems.


----------



## cypherx

"veryoldschool" said:


> This is quite strange. The HD [MPEG-4] decoding is being done by your GPU, while SD [MPEG-2] is only using your CPU.
> What's strange is your CPU having problems.


No way to change that, I presume? Setting, ini file, command line switch, graphic driver tweak, etc?


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> No way to change that, I presume? Setting, ini file, command line switch, graphic driver tweak, etc?


Not that I know of, but maybe the real question might be what CPU are you using that is having problems decoding SD???


----------



## cypherx

"veryoldschool" said:


> Not that I know of, but maybe the real question might be what CPU are you using that is having problems decoding SD???


It's older AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (single core, socket 939)
however it plays all kinds of video from SD to HD in a multitude of formats (flash, html5, divx, h.264, x264, qt/mov, avi, DVD's (ripped or from DVD drive), etc.

I also dual boot MacOSX 10.6.7 (snow leopard) thanks to the help from some of the hackintosh boards out there. However I primarilly work and play in Windows 7 32-bit.

I'd love to upgrade but one thing leads to another. New CPU, new socket so new motherboard. New MB ok now new ram (DDR-400 is outdated now). I could probably use the same power supply as it was recently replaced a year ago with a nice Corsair one. DVD drives are IDE and I see that's being phased out. Sound card is PCI not PCIe. Oh well it works for what I use it for (net, paying bills and quicken).

Hey I have a win7 codec pack installed which includes stuff like ffdshow and all kinds of settings. Maybe that interferes?


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> It's older AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (single core, socket 939)
> however it plays all kinds of video from SD to HD in a multitude of formats (flash, html5, divx, h.264, x264, qt/mov, avi, DVD's (ripped or from DVD drive), etc.
> 
> I also dual boot MacOSX 10.6.7 (snow leopard) thanks to the help from some of the hackintosh boards out there. However I primarilly work and play in Windows 7 32-bit.
> 
> I'd love to upgrade but one thing leads to another. New CPU, new socket so new motherboard. New MB ok now new ram (DDR-400 is outdated now). I could probably use the same power supply as it was recently replaced a year ago with a nice Corsair one. DVD drives are IDE and I see that's being phased out. Sound card is PCI not PCIe. Oh well it works for what I use it for (net, paying bills and quicken).
> 
> Hey I have a win7 codec pack installed which includes stuff like ffdshow and all kinds of settings. Maybe that interferes?


DirecTV encodes the file before writing to the drive, so there is more decoding than "just" MPEG-2. I'm not that familiar with AMD products, but have used an old Pentium 4 HT [478 pin], which would work fine for the old MPEG-2 HD, but below 2.8 GHz, would start showing problems.
Not sure about those "extra" codec packs, as long, long ago [before the MPEG-4 was being done by the GPU] I tried to "improve" playback by downloading some, and ended up trashing DirecTV2PC completely. Uninstalling them didn't help either and I had to do a completely fresh Vista install to get DirecTV2PC working again.


----------



## cypherx

Theres literally pages and pages of settings in some of these codec packs. One of these days I will have to take the time and mess with it. I also have a laptop here running the public version of DirecTV2PC but I think that's the opposite problem (SD plays, HD is terribly choppy).

Really I can't wait for Nomad and streaming to iPad.


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> Theres literally pages and pages of settings in some of these codec packs. One of these days I will have to take the time and mess with it. I also have a laptop here running the public version of DirecTV2PC but I think that's the opposite problem (SD plays, HD is terribly choppy).
> 
> Really I can't wait for Nomad and streaming to iPad.


Your laptop sounds like it doesn't have that good of a GPU for the h.264 decoding [which is fairly common], while your other one does.
Since DirecTV2PC DOESN'T use any of those codec packs, they may be what's hogging your CPU, as they tend to try to be the default codec.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah it's something with codecs because if I tell ffdshow to not launch with DirecTV2PC app, it then says DirecTV will download components required to play and does NOTHING. Re-enable ffdshow and it launches fine. So there's pages and pages of settings in ffdshow, so at least I have a common point to look at.


----------



## veryoldschool

There's something like 3 megs of DirecTV codec that should have been downloaded on the first launching of this app.


----------



## cypherx

"veryoldschool" said:


> There's something like 3 megs of DirecTV codec that should have been downloaded on the first launching of this app.


It did when I installed the new build and activated it. If I disable ffdshow it "thinks" it does not have the codecs, so it goes to download them again.... But they are already there so I think that's why it freezes.

Anyway I re-enabled ffdshow and it launches again... Just only plays HD. Next I'm going to try to record MPEG4 SD like NASAtv and see what happens.


----------



## cypherx

Ok NASA works. It's an mpeg2 codec issue. Mpeg4 works (SD and HD). 

Oxygen for example freezes and in a few minutes it says "the receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and try again."


----------



## NVTanner

No matter what I do this program will not start or run in Win7. I used to work flawlessly now it won't even start up or run. This is another disappointment!


----------



## veryoldschool

NVTanner said:


> No matter what I do this program will not start or run in Win7. I used to work flawlessly now it won't even start up or run. This is another disappointment!


Works fine here with Win7 64.


----------



## Denman

install was smooth...had old key but missed copy and paste from the ini file where it was stored, got new key. Old version of DirectPc with newer AMD drivers locked the computer solid (Windows 7 Ultimate) new version seems stable and no lockups yet....spoke too soon it locked up solid after 5 minutes will troubleshoot when time permits.


----------



## StangGT909

I'm a newbie when it comes to the Directv2PC... I was hoping someone could help.

Finally got my system hooked up to my network two weeks ago and I saw this sticky for a new version of the 2PC so I thought I'd give it a try.

It installed properly but I receive the "cannot display because your graphics card does not support capture protection".

I read through a dozen threads on this dating back a long time and I don't see a solution.

Any help?

I have a Dell laptop with a Intel 945GM chipset.

From what I can conclude, my chip or displayport can't support copy protection so they just make it not work?

Seems pretty dumb to me. Also see many complaints for the same problem so I find it hard to believe they would release a product that won't work for a lot of people.


Any solutions, or explanations why I'm screwed would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> Any solutions, or explanations why I'm screwed would be greatly appreciated!!


I don't have any solutions, but maybe an explanation.
Laptops tend to be built to a target price and to do this they trim their cost/performance, and the graphics chip is a big part of this.
ATI & nVidia chips are expensive.
The prevention of screen capture is needed with DirecTV for them to comply with their content suppliers.
As Blu-rays disks become more popular, laptops will be moving to graphic chips that comply, but this does leave out the older laptops, as it did with the older desktops, but they can upgrade their video cards with the newer chips.


----------



## StangGT909

I guess it makes sense to some extent... still seems rather dumb that Slingbox, netflix, hulu, etc. all can run on my laptop but this Directv program requires something different. It would be nice if they came up with a fix


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> I guess it makes sense to some extent... still seems rather dumb that Slingbox, netflix, hulu, etc. all can run on my laptop but this Directv program requires something different. It would be nice if they came up with a fix


I think the difference is that DirecTV2PC has access to the whole HD image, where the others have been downgraded for internet streaming.


----------



## cypherx

That's stupid about the laptop thing. The screen is physically attached to it. What do they think people are going to do, take it apart and reverse engineer the ribbon cable that connects the bottom half of the laptop to the top half? It's not like a PC or set top box where you actually have to 'hook up' a display. It's all one unit.

As far as external video outputs on the laptop, just block those... but the internal screen should always work. It's digital, and even if the NSA rolls by with TEMPEST in a white van sitting outside your house, I doubt they can get the laptop screen. Analog VGA yes, but not proprietary digital (i don't think).


----------



## veryoldschool

cypherx said:


> That's stupid about the laptop thing. The screen is physically attached to it. What do they think people are going to do, take it apart and reverse engineer the ribbon cable that connects the bottom half of the laptop to the top half? It's not like a PC or set top box where you actually have to 'hook up' a display. It's all one unit.
> 
> As far as external video outputs on the laptop, just block those... but the internal screen should always work. It's digital, and even if the NSA rolls by with TEMPEST in a white van sitting outside your house, I doubt they can get the laptop screen. Analog VGA yes, but not proprietary digital (i don't think).


I think you're missing the part about software that will capture the screen video.


----------



## edenkers

I had an Acer Aspire 6930 notebook with Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset with integrated 3D graphics, featuring Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (Intel® GMA 4500MHD) with up to 1759 MB of Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0 (64 MB of dedicated video memory, up to 1695 MB of shared system memory), supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 10.

We also have an HP notebook with an Intel HD Graphics series with an Core i3 processor. 

The DirecTV2PC application works beautifully on these machine with Integrated Intel graphics chipsets.

I recently puchased a Toshiba P775 series that has the Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset which is also part of the Intel HD Series graphics chipsets. I'm running the latest drivers.

The application loads and I can view recorded content that is Standard Definition and also content that was recorded in High Definition from over the air channels. Any HD content that was recorded from any other channel has sound but the video is a solid green picture.

This really sucks! I am very disappointed that the Directv2pc application does not work properly on a newer model laptop.

Does anyone know of any settings that I could change in my graphics adapter to make this work?


----------



## cypherx

"veryoldschool" said:


> I think you're missing the part about software that will capture the screen video.


But what does that have to do with the video card? Software vs hardware...

I know on my PC when I take a screen shot, the playback window is blank, so the software seems like it's already preventing screen capture.


----------



## Tom Robertson

cypherx said:


> But what does that have to do with the video card? Software vs hardware...
> 
> I know on my PC when I take a screen shot, the playback window is blank, so the software seems like it's already preventing screen capture.


The hardware and the drivers have to support the features necessary for the copy protection. Cyberlink can't do it without some operating system and hardware support.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ttrayner

Can't get the software for this version to download from forum. Any suggestions. My programs skip and hang with the version from Direct Tv site. My graphics card is ATI Radeon HD 3200. Is that an issue? Running windows 7 64bit. Need help.


----------



## ttrayner

where did you find the download for the v7507?


----------



## Tom Robertson

ttrayner said:


> where did you find the download for the v7507?


The very first post in this thread has the links.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

ttrayner said:


> Can't get the software for this version to download from forum. Any suggestions. My programs skip and hang with the version from Direct Tv site. My graphics card is *ATI Radeon HD 3200*. Is that an issue? Running windows 7 64bit. Need help.


This card/chip shouldn't be a problem.

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/d2pc/DIRECTV.v7507.zip


----------



## oldengineer

I downloaded and installed this version this morning.

1. Download time was fast, much faster than the time to download the current version on Cyberlink's website.

2. Installation was good except that my old activation key didn't work. I had to download again using another e-mail address.

3. This version has the same problem that the previous version had. It recognizes my HR21-200 but says that the Playlist is empty. I wonder if it's because I have an external HD on that machine?

4. Playback over my HR24-500 is excellent. A small delay at startup but otherwise smooth. I'm using a wireless connection to the PC and the dd-wrt firmware definitely makes a big difference in pq.


----------



## delete2end

is there any way to use this program to watch TV when away from home? maybe by remote connecting back to my home network or via VPN?


----------



## Tom Robertson

delete2end said:


> is there any way to use this program to watch TV when away from home? maybe by remote connecting back to my home network or via VPN?


Basically no. The network tests would likely fail from lack of performance.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## edenkers

edenkers said:


> I recently puchased a Toshiba P775 series that has the Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset which is also part of the Intel HD Series graphics chipsets. I'm running the latest drivers.
> 
> The application loads and I can view recorded content that is Standard Definition and also content that was recorded in High Definition from over the air channels. Any HD content that was recorded from any other channel has sound but the video is a solid green picture.


I almost traded in my brand new Toshiba P775 series for a Samsung RC512 notebook which also has an Intel Core i7 processor. I was looking at the Samsung becuase it had the NVIDIA® GeForce GT 525M, however the screen was smaller (only 15.3") with lower resolution (1366x768). Boy am I glad that I did not because I found another satellite forum where someone was having the same GREEN SCREEN problem with their Samsung RC512. :hurah:

It looks like the DIRECTV2PC application is not ready for the Intel 2nd Generation Platforms which offers built in technology for "PROTECTED CONTENT". Can you say Intel (R) Insider? :eek2:

_Intel Insider is a feature that enables consumers to enjoy premium Hollywood feature films streamed to their PC in high quality 1080P high definition. Currently this service does not exist because the movie studios are concerned about protecting their content, and making sure that it cannot be stolen or used illegally. *So Intel created Intel insider, an extra layer of content protection.* Think of it as an armoured truck carrying the movie from the Internet to your display, it keeps the data safe from pirates, but still lets you enjoy your legally acquired movie in the best possible quality. This technology is built into the new Intel chips and will become even more important once wireless display technology like Intel's WiDi become more popular, as it would prevent pirates from stealing movies remotely just by snooping the airwaves. WiDi enables you to wirelessly beam video to your big screen TV easily and in HD._

I'm glad that I kept my Toshiba notebook and will just have to live without :nono2: DIRECTV2PC :nono2: on my laptop until they get it right.


----------



## opelap

Nevermind, my issue went away


----------



## dennisj00

I just loaded Windows 7 ultimate 32 bit on this HP desktop (nvidia GE7100 video) that was running Vista 64 (and D2PC worked fine)

I first got the 'cannot display Protected content message' - Win 7 stock driver.

I went to nvidia and downloaded their current driver. D2pc works but it now maxes the CPU unless I kill some other apps. Probably the difference in 32 vs. 64 bit OS, but this machine was crap with 64 - even though D2PC worked fine.


----------



## Special Ed

ffemtreed said:


> This is the exact reason i am not upgrading. Its a real PITA to play the key game. Last time I had to make another gmail account just to get a key.


I save just about all emails unless it is total junk. I just do a windows search on "directv2pc Activation Key" and my original activation email from over a year ago pops up. Finding emails from years ago has come in handy so many times. PCs have so much space it is not any issue and if you use gmail they give you so much free space saving emails is not a problem. Just make sure you have lots of folder set up to move stuff out of your inbox. Start saving all emails now.

My main problem with directv2pc is the parental lock 'feature'. I never set parental locks on my receivers so there is nothing to turn off. I have found the unlock code 0000 works but still adds time to getting into any program that has no rating like baseball games or has a > PG rating.

Maybe there is some work around for this but have not seen the answer yet.


----------



## JimMariner

edenkers said:


> I almost traded in my brand new Toshiba P775 series for a Samsung RC512 notebook which also has an Intel Core i7 processor. I was looking at the Samsung becuase it had the NVIDIA® GeForce GT 525M, however the screen was smaller (only 15.3") with lower resolution (1366x768). Boy am I glad that I did not because I found another satellite forum where someone was having the same GREEN SCREEN problem with their Samsung RC512. :hurah:
> 
> It looks like the DIRECTV2PC application is not ready for the Intel 2nd Generation Platforms which offers built in technology for "PROTECTED CONTENT". Can you say Intel (R) Insider? :eek2:
> 
> _Intel Insider is a feature that enables consumers to enjoy premium Hollywood feature films streamed to their PC in high quality 1080P high definition. Currently this service does not exist because the movie studios are concerned about protecting their content, and making sure that it cannot be stolen or used illegally. *So Intel created Intel insider, an extra layer of content protection.* Think of it as an armoured truck carrying the movie from the Internet to your display, it keeps the data safe from pirates, but still lets you enjoy your legally acquired movie in the best possible quality. This technology is built into the new Intel chips and will become even more important once wireless display technology like Intel's WiDi become more popular, as it would prevent pirates from stealing movies remotely just by snooping the airwaves. WiDi enables you to wirelessly beam video to your big screen TV easily and in HD._
> 
> I'm glad that I kept my Toshiba notebook and will just have to live without :nono2: DIRECTV2PC :nono2: on my laptop until they get it right.


I guess I am in the same boat as above 

Brand new Dell XPS 15, Full HD Screen, Same as above, SD plays as it should, HD is a Green Screen.

If I connect this laptop to my TV Via HDMI, the HD content can be seen there. Just not on my laptop Screen.

i7 core, 8 gigs ram, Blu Ray, ect ect, this thing is loaded. DirecTV2PC just doens't want to play HD Content on it. And yes, I downloaded the latest Drivers from Nvidia too. All up to date.


----------



## Denman

Trying to sort out lockup issue, dual ATI Radeon 3870 cards (Crossfire), Intel Quad Core Proc, locks up solid during playback with two different OS's Win 7 32 and 64, fiddled with different drivers have not tracked down issue yet.


----------



## edenkers

JimMariner said:


> I guess I am in the same boat as above
> 
> Brand new Dell XPS 15, Full HD Screen, Same as above, SD plays as it should, HD is a Green Screen.
> 
> If I connect this laptop to my TV Via HDMI, the HD content can be seen there. Just not on my laptop Screen.
> 
> i7 core, 8 gigs ram, Blu Ray, ect ect, this thing is loaded. DirecTV2PC just doens't want to play HD Content on it. And yes, I downloaded the latest Drivers from Nvidia too. All up to date.


Nice to know that I'm not the only one spending a chunk of change to get a pretty decent laptop (Core i7, 6GB Ram, 750GB hard Drive, Intel HD Graphics, Blu-ray, etc) only to find out that the DirecTV2PC software won't play my recorded content. I should have continued to use my 2 year old Acer with a Core 2 Duo which worked just fine with this software.

My wife has an HP laptop with Intel Core i3 processor and older Intel Graphics chipset and it plays all the Directv content fine. I just don't ef'en understand why a newer, more powerful laptop won't play the HD content.

What's the deal here DirecTV???? According to the searches that I have done and information I've found on Intel's web site, their 2nd generation chips are fully HDCP compliant. So why then does the DirecTV2PC software and the Advisor not detect that? I wish that all the playes would sit down at the same table and get their heads together and work out an agreement.

Just finished updating the graphics drivers to the latest version available. Re-installed the DirecTV2PC application and tried it again. Still displaying green screen with audio on any HD channel that is on satellite. All local off the air broadcasts that are HD play great. All SD Content plays great.

I just don't get this. It is pretty F'd up. I guess I'm going to go backwards and start recording programs in SD so that I can watch them when I want on my fancy new laptop.


----------



## cantil

i just love to try new stuff out


----------



## Angelus7310

So, forgive me if I have missed it, but I have searched the forum for info on how to activate 30 second *SKIP* as opposed to 30 second *SLIP* on Directv2PC and come up blank. Is this an option somewhere that I have missed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## keenan

Angelus7310 said:


> So, forgive me if I have missed it, but I have searched the forum for info on how to activate 30 second *SKIP* as opposed to 30 second *SLIP* on Directv2PC and come up blank. Is this an option somewhere that I have missed? Thanks in advance.


As far as I know, CTRL-K is the only option, which is a 30 sec skip.


----------



## Special Ed

Angelus7310 said:


> So, forgive me if I have missed it, but I have searched the forum for info on how to activate 30 second *SKIP* as opposed to 30 second *SLIP* on Directv2PC and come up blank. Is this an option somewhere that I have missed? Thanks in advance.


Click on the progress bar to jump as far as you need to.


----------



## mitchflorida

Special Ed said:


> .
> 
> My main problem with directv2pc is the parental lock 'feature'. I never set parental locks on my receivers so there is nothing to turn off. I have found the unlock code 0000 works but still adds time to getting into any program that has no rating like baseball games or has a > PG rating.
> 
> Maybe there is some work around for this but have not seen the answer yet.


If you go to the menu screen and unlock the Parental setting once, it fixes the issue permanently.


----------



## zachahuy

I also have a similar problem. The app starts fine, but crash when starting to play a recorded video. I hear probably 2 seconds of sound no video...then a Window 7 popup stating the app is no longer working. Anybody have a solution?


----------



## Special Ed

Wow, so easy thanks for replying!


----------



## HCN3

Well I have updated my DirecTV2PC software 3 times. I have SAVED the keys. Each time I use the same key it tells me that the software has reached its activation limit and will not let me reuse the key. I have YET to ever be able to reuse a key so I stopped saving them.


----------



## Special Ed

Anyone know if there is a slow motion key? I can hit and hold ctrl-p and it stutters between pause and play simulating slow motion but the sound comes in and out and it is a more jittery than natural slow motion.


----------



## t_h

HCN3 said:


> Well I have updated my DirecTV2PC software 3 times. I have SAVED the keys. Each time I use the same key it tells me that the software has reached its activation limit and will not let me reuse the key. I have YET to ever be able to reuse a key so I stopped saving them.


Could be worse. I've created 8 additional email addresses just for the purpose of getting directv2pc keys. Why they limit to two when anyone can simply create a fake email addy and get more is a mystery. They also wont take the gmail "[email protected]" that routes email to your regular gmail, so a simple way to go around the limit doesnt work.



JimMariner said:


> I guess I am in the same boat as above
> 
> Brand new Dell XPS 15, Full HD Screen, Same as above, SD plays as it should, HD is a Green Screen.





edenkers said:


> Nice to know that I'm not the only one spending a chunk of change to get a pretty decent laptop (Core i7, 6GB Ram, 750GB hard Drive, Intel HD Graphics, Blu-ray, etc) only to find out that the DirecTV2PC software won't play my recorded content.


I'm having the same issue. Apparently the content protection in Directv2pc doesnt recognize the new(er) intel integrated graphics products. I just built an i3 with the hd3000 graphics, and everything works great with it. Except d2pc gives me a green screen.

I guess they've successfully protected the content from us. Even though you can get 99% of any content you want from 1000 other places, probably with greater ease and convenience.


----------



## veryoldschool

I have never had key problems :shrug:
I've upgraded over 2 dozen times and used the same keys.
During this time, I have had hardware failures which has caused four keys to no longer work.
I've upgrade versions of Windows, and used the same key later on the same machine.

I do understand some don't have this luck, but have no idea why.


----------



## SParker

Same key has never worked for me twice.


----------



## rynorama

Suddenly tonight I can not watch Monday Night Football. I've not changed anything for a while. I always watch sports or the news after the wife goes to bed. Tonight, I get a content protection error telling me to update my monitor drivers. So I went upstairs and clicked record on the R22. Every time I try to watch it crashes. So downstairs connects and works fine, but stops after a little bit with a error, and upstairs doesn't work at all. Bummmmmmmer


----------



## gphvid

I have downloaded the program and try to install it and it tells me it detects a previous version which is the one I was using to this point. It then asks if I want to uninstall it before installing 7507. I say yes. It then sits for a few seconds and then an error box pops up saying "Error. The product definition file lost." And the install aborts here. Previous version is still active and not uninstalled. New version not installed.

What do I need to do to get the new version installed?

When I say no to the uninstall question, the install aborts too. Nothing gets updated.


----------



## Special Ed

Special Ed said:


> Anyone know if there is a slow motion key? I can hit and hold ctrl-p and it stutters between pause and play simulating slow motion but the sound comes in and out and it is a more jittery than natural slow motion.


There is supposed to be a directv2pc pdf that details short cut keys, I did a bit of looking and the PDFs I found did not have anything about a short cut key.

Anyone find one?


----------



## gphvid

OK I tried to uninstall using the info in the help section of the previous version and then the install program started for the new version just fine. I entered my key and everything seemed fine until an error box appeared with "Error 1334" and about a certain file with a VERY long name that was not found in cab1.

Annoying. Really, there must be an easier way to go about this...:icon_lame


----------



## mitchflorida

You may have to download Revo Uninstall Pro and do a forced uninstall to get rid of the old version of D2PC.


----------



## CARLSBAD

My Directv2pc works fine with one of my DVR's but with the other it says "No recorded programs at this time"..

I've done the restart, and I can access the playlist for a time.. then it goes away..and I get the "No recorded programs at this time" again.

The one that works is an HR21-200 the one i have issues with is an HR24-200 they both are connected to their own a 2TB Esata Ext HD's

The HR24-200's E-sata has only 1% free space whereas the other is nearly 90% free.. could this be an issue?



Any ideas would be appreciated..

Also the "DirecTV Cinema" tab has recordings showing in it but nothing in "My Playlist"


----------



## jonny4

I had this working on 2 pc's 3 weeks ago with a netgear wndrmac as the router. Starting 2 weeks ago I had to reload windows and the program on the 2 pc's and afterwards I could no longer see my Directv receivers. I have allowed the program in Norton Internet Security, I have made sure sharing was enabled on both pc's and all settings in the router are correct even open a port on the router that directv suggested. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## lparsons21

I just got a new laptop, 1st non-Mac unit in a very long time. I thought I'll just get this little app and away I'll go.

A bit disappointing. Slow and twitchy and doesn't do the HD playback very well at all. IMO, the app seems to be much more involved than I would have thought it would need to be. The install takes way too long which indicates someone is getting carried away with their coding.

Overall, it is fine for SD on my laptop, not very good at all for HD. Good enough, but of limited value.

BTW, the laptop is an Acer Aspire 5742-6682. 15" screen, i3-370M @2.4Ghz, 4GB RAM, 320GB HD with Intel HD Graphics. running on a wireless "N" network.


----------



## veryoldschool

lparsons21 said:


> I just got a new laptop, 1st non-Mac unit in a very long time. I thought I'll just get this little app and away I'll go.
> 
> A bit disappointing. Slow and twitchy and doesn't do the HD playback very well at all. IMO, the app seems to be much more involved than I would have thought it would need to be. The install takes way too long which indicates someone is getting carried away with their coding.
> 
> Overall, it is fine for SD on my laptop, not very good at all for HD. Good enough, but of limited value.
> 
> BTW, the laptop is an Acer Aspire 5742-6682. 15" screen, i3-370M @2.4Ghz, 4GB RAM, 320GB HD with *Intel HD Graphics*. running on a *wireless "N" network*.


Being both hardwired and using a nVidia graphics chip, I don't find I have any problems with HD.


----------



## lparsons21

veryoldschool said:


> Being both hardwired and using a nVidia graphics chip, I don't find I have any problems with HD.


Pooh on you!! 

I'm a Mac person and this laptop was bought on the cheap 'cause I don't have much of a need for a laptop at all these days. So I got what I paid for.

That said, this laptop does just fine with HD streams from other sources. I call poor programming on this particular piece of software.


----------



## veryoldschool

lparsons21 said:


> Pooh on you!!
> 
> I'm a Mac person and this laptop was bought on the cheap 'cause I don't have much of a need for a laptop at all these days. So I got what I paid for.
> 
> That said, this laptop does just fine with HD streams from other sources. I call poor programming on this particular piece of software.


Call it what you may, but I've been running this on some fairly "underpowered" PCs from the earliest days. There always has been some extra decoding as the file on the DVR is encrypted and then add to this the MPEG-4 [which is offloaded to the GPU now]. Once the GPU handled the MPEG-4, I was able to use an old Pentium 4HT "slowed down" to under 2 GHz.
The Intel graphics chips have always been troublesome with this app.


----------



## lparsons21

The Intel graphics onboard is a big deal in the laptop world, especially at the lower to low-mid level laptops. And Intel has made them better and better over the years. There is no excuse for a program that is not a game to not work well with it. Poor programming.

But all that said, I didn't buy the laptop for this app, nor had I even actually considered getting it, but I thought what the heck, I got a machine that should run most apps just fine and is certainly much more powerful than anything from just a few short years ago. I wouldn't buy a computer or sell one based on this app. It just isn't an important app, imo.


----------



## Alebob911

Like VOS I too ran this with an P4HT setup and Nvidia midrange video card and I had no real issues with this software. HD worked just fine.


----------



## SParker

Messed around with my parental controls on my HR21 because I have a slingbox attached and I didn't want someone buying PPV's without my knowledge. Well anyways I turned off the parental controls but now shows TV-M or 14 appear as "Blocked Title" on DTV2PC. All content shows as allowed on the HR21. Any ideas?


----------



## ejjames

SParker said:


> Messed around with my parental controls on my HR21 because I have a slingbox attached and I didn't want someone buying PPV's without my knowledge. Well anyways I turned off the parental controls but now shows TV-M or 14 appear as "Blocked Title" on DTV2PC. All content shows as allowed on the HR21. Any ideas?


It ofter took me one or two parental code entries on the DIRECTV2PC before settings finally took. Just be patient and enter the code a couple of times, if this does not solve your problem, there may be other forces at play.


----------



## Special Ed

After a few years of this program working fairly well, last week I started getting the dreaded "An error has occurred" error message with no further information other than a yellow close button.

A Google search turns up several other people having the problem but not many suggestions. One suggestion was to reinstall directv2pc and reboot receivers. Did this, but no joy. Only one person found and posted his solution, a directv2pc codec was quarantined by McAfee. I use ZoneAlarm and tried turned it off, looked at for quarantined codecs with no luck.

Very frustrating because I don't know the first thing to do. I began to count on this program to watch TV on my computer when the wife had dibs on the main TV.

Looking at my add remove programs I see that microsoft silverlight was installed on 10/12.. So I will removed it and same problem.

I am thinking most likely a Windows 7 auto update killed the program or a Directv2pc auto update suddenly broke it on my computer. I have spend about 5 hours troubleshooting and don't know what else to try.

Any other ideas? Anyone else experience and fix this issue?

*Edit:*

Oh Happy Day! I stumbled on a fix. For anyone that comes upon this problem, try this.

1.) Uninstall the program
2.) Reboot computer (I did not reboot the first time I uninstalled)
3.) Use the latest activation key you have during installation. (I have two keys from 2010, the first reinstall I used the older key)

*** I knew I was on the right track as soon as I started Directv2pc for the first time. It started to load, then stopped and asked me to make sure I was connected to the internet then asked me to click on a yellow activate button. I clicked the activate button and I saw a downloading codecs message, when the new files finished downloading directv3pc opened. I clicked on a recorded program and it started perfectly.

The first time I reinstalled this program I never got the activate button and it did not download the codecs during the install.

I wish I knew for sure, but either step 2 or 3 were the difference between reinstall #1 not working and reinstall #2 working. Either my older activation key is no longer valid or the reboot cleared the registry of old info from the original install that went bad for some reason and made for a cleaner 'new' install.


----------



## SParker

ejjames said:


> It ofter took me one or two parental code entries on the DIRECTV2PC before settings finally took. Just be patient and enter the code a couple of times, if this does not solve your problem, there may be other forces at play.


Hmmm but I totally turned parental control back off and it still says some shows are blocked. It's really odd...


----------



## OlderFart

I'm running Windows 7 and Windows 8 (Developers Edition) in dual-boot mode. Video card is an NVidia 7600 GT (supported), drivers are the latest and (supposedly) greatest, monitor is a brand new 24" Samsung connected via DVI-to-HDMI cable, all network adapters/switches are gigabit. 

Windows 7 - software installed just fine and I can access (see) the recorded shows on the DVR. When I try and play anything, I get the dreaded 
"DIRECTPC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content." message.

Windows 8 - software installed just fine and I can access (see) the recorded shows on the DVR. I can play any program I want, from start to finish, ONCE. I can pause it, FFW, Rewind, whatever. If I hit the stop button, it stops. If I then try and play the same show again or ANYTHING else, I get the same dreaded message above (... does not support the playback of protected content."). 

Any suggestions/ideas? 

Older Fart


----------



## veryoldschool

OlderFart said:


> I'm running Windows 7 and Windows 8 (Developers Edition) in dual-boot mode. Video card is an NVidia 7600 GT (supported), drivers are the latest and (supposedly) greatest, monitor is a brand new 24" Samsung connected via DVI-to-HDMI cable, all network adapters/switches are gigabit.
> 
> Windows 7 - software installed just fine and I can access (see) the recorded shows on the DVR. When I try and play anything, I get the dreaded
> "DIRECTPC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content." message.
> 
> Windows 8 - software installed just fine and I can access (see) the recorded shows on the DVR. I can play any program I want, from start to finish, ONCE. I can pause it, FFW, Rewind, whatever. If I hit the stop button, it stops. If I then try and play the same show again or ANYTHING else, I get the same dreaded message above (... does not support the playback of protected content.").
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas?
> 
> Older Fart


The NVidia 7600 GT isn't really a good card/chip for this.
I've used many ATI from the 2000 through 3650 without problems & currently use the NVidia 8800 GT.


----------



## Special Ed

Most likely your monitor is not HDCP compliant. If possible remove the DVI to HDMI cable and use a standard analog cable. I think that will solve your problem. Unless you are running audio through the HDMI to your monitor, you should not notice a quality difference over all.



OlderFart said:


> I'm running Windows 7 and Windows 8 (Developers Edition) in dual-boot mode. Video card is an NVidia 7600 GT (supported), drivers are the latest and (supposedly) greatest, monitor is a brand new 24" Samsung connected via DVI-to-HDMI cable, all network adapters/switches are gigabit.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas?
> 
> Older Fart


----------



## OlderFart

*Special Ed* - The brand new Samsung SyncMaster SA350 specs state: "DVI with HDCP". Not running audio through the HDMI cable. Although I don't see the point, I will try switching to an analog cable to see if that helps, although the only connectors on the video card are DVI (I have adapters). Thanks for the suggestion.

*veryoldschool* - The NVidia 7600 GT specs support XHD (Extreme HD), which goes WAY beyond 1080i/p specs, in both resolution (up to 2560x1600) and frame rates. It is Dual-Link DVI and SLI capable, although I don't run it in either mode. Thanks for offering your opinion, but I'm not about to trash a perfectly good video card just to watch TV on my computer.

I think both the monitor and the video card are more than capable. When it does work, video performance during streaming of an HD program off the DVR (in Windows 8) is flawless, as is the case with locally played .TS files (1080p files off an attached hard drive), from both Win7 and Win8 (as well as WinXP when I have that hard drive connected). I am not a "gamer", so I have no idea what the combo looks like under heavy gaming stress, not that it's relevant.

I appreciate the feedback. Anyone else have any ideas?

Older Fart


----------



## veryoldschool

Older Fart
While it is a good card, what I think you're running into is the lack of HDCP, which is the error it's reporting.
Changing to analog removes this problem.


----------



## OlderFart

veryoldschool: I guess while the new monitor is definitely HDCP rated. the video card is NOT, although I have no clue why they BOTH have to be HDCP rated. I would think one or the other would be sufficient. Obviously, the industry's paranoia runs deep. 

The only "red dot" I get from the DTV2PC Advisor is for Windows 8, which I guess is to be expected since it won't be officially released until about a year from now. Go figure. It's incredibly fast and stable for a beta, although I'm not crazy about the new (goofy) GUI.

You were right, veryoldschool. I switched over to an analog cable and DTV2PC now works like a champ, on both Win7 and Win8 (Win8 is actually a bit smoother). I also rebooted the DVR, although that made no difference whatsoever (I tested it before swapping out the cable). I read somewhere else here that rebooting it might help. It didn't. 

Obviously, it was a hardware issue. I'll see if I can find a reasonably priced HDCP rated video card on NewEgg. I CAN see a difference in the video quality (analog versus digital HDMI), and while I could certainly live with it, I'd rather not.

Thanks very much for the tip. Your help is greatly appreciated. Pat yourself on the back and have a good one. 

Older Fart


----------



## OlderFart

After poking around on NewEgg, I'm wondering if anyone out there in DTV2PC land has any experience with this card - 

PNY VCGGT4301XPB GeForce GT 430 (just copy and paste into Newegg's search engine). I'd post a URL to it, but I don't have enough "points" (posts). I'll work on that in my spare time (uh huh). 

It has DVI, D-Sub and HDMI ports (everything I need), 1 GB of DDR3 (although only 128-bit), it's low-profile, low-power, AND it's an HDCP rated. For only 50 bucks after rebate, it also looks like a bargain. 

If anyone has any opinions of or experience with this card, I would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks in advance,

Older Fart


----------



## cypherx

OlderFart said:


> It has DVI, D-Sub and HDMI ports (everything I need), 1 GB of DDR3 (although only 128-bit), it's low-profile, low-power, AND it's an HDCP rated. For only 50 bucks after rebate, it also looks like a bargain.
> 
> If anyone has any opinions of or experience with this card, I would appreciate some feedback.


I don't have experience with that specific card, but $50 isn't a bad price. Do you play 3D accelerated games on your computer? Is high performance graphics very important to you? If you do play games what kind are they? Stuff like Call of Duty, or Portal, or are they just like simple 2D facebook games or things like Solitaire?

Point is, if your heavy into gaming, especially first person shooters, you could really spend a decent buck on video cards.

However if that's not your thing, I would think this PNY card would suit you well. I have an ATI Radeon HD 4670 and it has HDMI, DVI and VGA out. I use the HDMI cable to a 22" Dell monitor and a DVI cable to a 19" Dell monitor. Both monitors can display DirecTV2PC video. I don't game much, but when I do I can tell you it runs Starcraft 2, The Sims, Half-Life 2, Portal 1 & 2 all without issues.

*As for DirecTV2PC.... *
I hope they update it one of these days to look more like the DirecTV iPad app with its higher resolution, new modern color scheme. Adding streaming access like the new iPad app would be great too, as well as adding the ability to set recordings, look at the guide and manage to do lists. I really hope it is updated to look like the new UI coming out soon. Maybe even add Nomad management functionality into it.


----------



## Special Ed

It probably is time to upgrade your 5 year old video card anyway. That's a long time in video card years. $50 gets you a lot of video card now a days and the GT 430 looks like a very good budget card.



OlderFart said:


> After poking around on NewEgg, I'm wondering if anyone out there in DTV2PC land has any experience with this card -
> 
> PNY VCGGT4301XPB GeForce GT 430 (just copy and paste into Newegg's search engine). I'd post a URL to it, but I don't have enough "points" (posts). I'll work on that in my spare time (uh huh).
> 
> It has DVI, D-Sub and HDMI ports (everything I need), 1 GB of DDR3 (although only 128-bit), it's low-profile, low-power, AND it's an HDCP rated. For only 50 bucks after rebate, it also looks like a bargain.
> 
> If anyone has any opinions of or experience with this card, I would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Older Fart


----------



## OlderFart

Thanks to all for the feedback and advice. You folks are great!

I agree that a 5-year old video card doesn't hold a lot of sentimental value, although as previously stated, the video quality (which is the ONLY thing I care about) from that "old" card is superb. That, no doubt, is a reflection upon NVidia's excellent drivers, which have always impressed me.

Also as previously stated, I am not a "gamer", so that really holds no interest for me. I do understand though that gaming in general is what drives the high-end hardware market and pushes manufacturers to pump out newer, better, faster, more feature-rich components. 

I suppose that's appropriate, but for someone like me (a developer), I only need enough horsepower to write, compile and link the applications I develop, along with the websites I create for my clients. None of them care about gaming either.

Still, any improvement in hardware is worth spending money on. The only reason I want to watch recorded programs on my computer, is to keep the noise down late at night (by using headphones). My wife appreciates that more than you can imagine. Gotta keep the piece. 

Later,

Older Fart


----------



## Special Ed

OlderFart said:


> . The only reason I want to watch recorded programs on my computer, is to keep the noise down late at night (by using headphones). My wife appreciates that more than you can imagine. Gotta keep the piece.


I love the program because we have only one Giant 60" TV for the family. I can keep the piece by watching something on my computer, which has full surround sound from my older but still high end pre-HDMI Denon receiver that was replaced when I went High def.

It would be nice if they added full functionality to the program and made it a bit less quirky.


----------



## OlderFart

I've had so little interaction with the software (DTV2PC) that I don't really have any complaints (yet) or criticisms, one way or the other. I understand there is an iPad version of it out now (we have an iPad 2, so I may try it) that has a new user interface and a few features not yet available in the PC version. 

Just based on the size (or lack thereof) of the iPad though, as compared to my 24" Samsung flat panel, I'm not sure the iPad version would even be worth trying. I'm pretty spoiled when it comes to the Samsung panel, and although the "dots" are much smaller on the iPad, it's still a LOT smaller. 

Getting back to the software, I suppose it would be great if we could watch LIVE programing, or at least schedule it via the user interface. Is it possible with the current version to watch a program that's currently being recorded, or does the recording have to finish and THEN you can watch it? Just curious. 

While I understand the industry's paranoia with folks swiping their products, given the determination of those who have the ability and determination to figure out a way around those mechanisms that were designed to prevent the theft of those products, not to mention the distribution of all those 
"wares" via USENET, you'd think they'd give up spending millions to protect what they'll NEVER be able to fully protect. Seems like a big waste of time and money to me. If there's a will, they WILL find a way (to crack anything). 

Anyway, just my 2 cents worth.

Older Fart


----------



## redsoxfan26

OlderFart said:


> Is it possible with the current version to watch a program that's currently being recorded, or does the recording have to finish and THEN you can watch it?


YES, you can watch a program while it is being recorded.


----------



## keenan

redsoxfan26 said:


> YES, you can watch a program while it is being recorded.


I did that all the time during the baseball season, there's about a 1 to 2 min delay between the stream on the computer and the live feed.


----------



## cypherx

OlderFart said:


> Just based on the size (or lack thereof) of the iPad though, as compared to my 24" Samsung flat panel, I'm not sure the iPad version would even be worth trying. I'm pretty spoiled when it comes to the Samsung panel, and although the "dots" are much smaller on the iPad, it's still a LOT smaller.


The ipad version does not play recordings from the DVR though. The new version can stream live TV for a SELECT handful of channels (maybe 30 or so networks?)

You could however use it to tell your home DVR to record something (like a wifi remote that works anywhere in your house), while your at your PC you should then see that recording in DirecTV2PC and play it.


----------



## OlderFart

*redsoxfan26 wrote:*
"YES, you can watch a program while it is being recorded."
-----

Awesome. Good to know. Thanks for the info. My WAY better half is from Boston, so I'm sure you can imagine how "WE" feel about the Sox (die-hard fans). Personally, I'm more of a football fan (make that a junky), although the Mrs. is too. Thank God for compatible women and the NFL Sunday Ticket !!

*keenan wrote:*
"I did that all the time during the baseball season, there's about a 1 to 2 min delay between the stream on the computer and the live feed."
-----

If I could put up with all the commercials (which I can't), I'm sure I'd do the same thing. I generally wait 20 minutes per 1-hour of recorded programming before I start watching a show, assuming it's not an HBO or some other commercial free program. That's good to know though, that we CAN watch a show in "near" real-time (what with time being relative and all). Thanks for the info.

*cypherx wrote:*
"The ipad version does not play recordings from the DVR though. The new version can stream live TV for a SELECT handful of channels (maybe 30 or so networks?)"

"You could however use it to tell your home DVR to record something (like a wifi remote that works anywhere in your house), while your at your PC you should then see that recording in DirecTV2PC and play it."
-----

Even MORE useful info! Thanks to all for taking the time to pass it along. Paying it forward seems to be a way of life around here. You're a good group a folks and I'm proud to be a member.

No idea why they'd allow the capability to record programming and live streaming from the iPad version, and NOT recorded programming, all while providing the exact opposite from the PC version? What kind of drugs DO the DirecTV folks take? That just makes no sense to me at all, but what do I know.

The OBVIOUS solution is to install iOS as a virtual instance (a la VMware or whatever) under Win7 or Win8, or whatever your choice of weapons happens to be, and run the PC version of the software concurrently as a separate task (under the main OS). That way you could have access to and use BOTH applications at the same time (the PC version and the iPad version), all from the same desktop. The best of both worlds. There's always a way to skin a cat.

I believe the Apple (or whoever developed it) development environment for iPad/iPhone apps allows you to do that (launch apps from within the development environment). I could be wrong, but I don't think so. I know the Google Android development environment allows you to do that.

This is all cool stuff. Thanks to all for the great info, and have a good weekend.

Older Fart


----------



## cypherx

"OlderFart" said:


> The OBVIOUS solution is to install iOS as a virtual instance (a la VMware or whatever) under Win7 or Win8, or whatever your choice of weapons happens to be, and run the PC version of the software concurrently as a separate task (under the main OS). That way you could have access to and use BOTH applications at the same time (the PC version and the iPad version), all from the same desktop. The best of both worlds. There's always a way to skin a cat.
> 
> I believe the Apple (or whoever developed it) development environment for iPad/iPhone apps allows you to do that (launch apps from within the development environment). I could be wrong, but I don't think so. I know the Google Android development environment allows you to do that.
> 
> This is all cool stuff. Thanks to all for the great info, and have a good weekend.
> 
> Older Fart


To run iOS in a VM you need to download the Xcode development environment from apple. This costs $99 for a basic developer license. Another catch? Xcode runs on a Mac. DirecTV2PC doesn't.

Best bet is to use your iPad. You can also schedule recordings through DirecTV.com once logged into your account. I'm not sure of the delay... But it could also be an option. Once that recording starts, it should be available to you for watch via DirecTV2PC.


----------



## OlderFart

You can actually run OSX on a PC, via VMWare. I've done it. OSX is just BSD UNIX (which I've also installed in VMWare), with a customized (by Apple) GUI wrapped around it. I believe it's called Aqua. There are plenty of tutorials out there on how to install OSX under VMWare. I have a total of 9 computers in the house, two of which are Macs (a Mac Pro and a Mac Mini). I also have an iPhone and my better half has an iPad 2 and an Android phone. 

All the rest are an assortment of laptop and desktop computers (some are servers). We have 3 wireless routers/repeaters set up throughout the house, so any computer, iPad, iPhone or Android phone, can connect from anywhere.

Obviously, the opposite is also true; i.e. you can install VMware Fusion on OSX and then install Windows XP, Vista or Win7 under Fusion (my Mac Mini is running Fusion with WinXP installed). I haven't tried installing Win8 in VMware (yet), but since it's based on Win7, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't. 

The only thing I don't know is what the OSX iPad/iPhone development environment supports, in terms of a wireless adapter (the actually hardware). I guess the question is; will it use whatever built-in or attached wireless adapter you may have plugged into your computer, or does it REQUIRE the actual iPad wireless hardware? Big unknown there. 

While it's probably possible, I'm not sure it's worth all the time and effort (probably not). Since the iPad is so small, sitting it next to my keyboard while I'm in Win7 or Win8 (mostly 8 lately) is no big deal either. I do enjoy a good challenge though, so maybe I'll take a stab at it (one of these days). 

Anyway, just food for thought. I don't really have any complaints with the basic functionality of DTV2PC. It is what it is and if that's all they want to give us, I can live with it. If they redesign it and add more features, there will be yet another reason to remain a loyal customer (aside from the NFL Sunday Ticket). 

Oder Fart


----------



## veryoldschool

I think we're starting to wonder away from the topic for this thread, which is DirecTV2PC "Issues & Discussion"
I'm sure there are other threads more suited for MAC/Apple/I whatever.
If not, please feel free to start one.


----------



## ejjames

Any guesses as to how many DIRECTV2PC users there are out there?


----------



## braz9

I have been using Directv2PC for a while now on my desktop and it has worked great. I recently purchased a laptop to have around the house. I got an ASUS with an i7 cpu and GTX 560M video card. I installed Directv2PC and it worked great. I took the laptop back and exchanged it for another ASUS that had the HD display and Blu-Ray player. The new laptop still had the same cpu and video card as the first one.

I loaded up Directv2PC on the new laptop and get an error during playback. The following error happens about 10 seconds into the program, "Unknown output connector. Supported connectors are:.....". I also noticed on the play list screen some of the titles were missing and some of the folder icons were pink. When you hover over the titles with the mouse they would reappear.

Here is what I have tried besides reinstalling the program like 5 times. I have turned off all firewalls and virus programs. I have set the desktop background to a plain theme. I have turned off the 3D option on the video card.

I am just at a loss as to how this will not work on this new laptop like it would the old one, especially since they have the same specs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Special Ed

As a test, hook an external monitor to your laptop via an analog cable and see if it works. Perhaps the built in monitor is not HDCP compliant, or some weird internal video card to laptop screen connecter is being used to connect to the HD screen that Directv2pc simply does not work with.

This is about the quirkiest program ever, once you get it working. Don't mess with anything.


----------



## braz9

Ok so I hooked the laptop up to my LCD TV. First via the VGA cable and it actually worked, but the play list was still screwed up with titles disappearing and such, but I was able to watch the show.

I then hooked the laptop up via the HDMI cable. This method also worked but the play list screen was even more screwed up, but again I was able to watch more than 10 secs of the show.

I then tried switching the display back to the laptop (F8) but still with the HDMI cable hooked up. I was not able to watch any show.

So the million dollar question, how do I fix this or can I?


----------



## Sim-X

I just upgraded 2 7507, what's odd on the DirecTV site if you go to redownload from there it still has the older version and not 7507 which I found odd. Anyway I loveeee how clear DTV2PC is. I wanted to watch Sunday Night Football and was watching in on the NBC feed but the bitrate was sucking tonight (it wasn't my connection) but even at 2.1 megabits which is the highest it will go DTV2PC is just awesome for picture quality. Will crush my HAVA & any webfeed. 

Just a hint for some of you, the easiest way to upgrade is just uninstall your old version completely. Then just generate a new key using a temp e-mail address it doesn't take long. I never use my old keys when I upgrade most the time I don't even save them I don't want problems with it activating and it doesn't take long 2 make a new key. Don't really notice anything different with this version over the old.


----------



## lparsons21

Well, I have to apologize a bit for some of the statements I made. Turns out I was running the version from D*'s website and not this newest version. Big difference on my el-cheapo Acer laptop.

this is much quicker to load and operate, and the video in HD is very solid and good. No pixelation, although I get some rare video stops. But that happens for SD programming also, so I don't know what is going on there.

I still think that the programmers have made more work out of it than it needs to be. And here's why. When I was with Dish just a few months ago, they had an iPad app that would do what this application does, it just did it on an iPad which is certainly way underpowered compared to the min specs of this program. I don't quite understand why they would take that route.


----------



## Special Ed

lparsons21 said:


> I still think that the programmers have made more work out of it than it needs to be. And here's why. When I was with Dish just a few months ago, they had an iPad app that would do what this application does, it just did it on an iPad which is certainly way underpowered compared to the min specs of this program. I don't quite understand why they would take that route.


I am thinking that the DRM protection stuff is the main culprit with many issues.

I saw my son and wife at a baseball game, I thought it would be cool to go back, freeze frame and take screen shot of them and send it to their phones. However, I found out screen shots of direct2pc show up as a green block of nothing.


----------



## lparsons21

I don't know what they are doing that makes it so difficult to offer the remote access on lower powered units. If it is DRM, then Dish has to deal with it too and they do have a remote app for viewing stuff on their HDDVRs. I used it on my iPad when I was with Dish.

And no, it has nothing to do with Sling either. Not needed for the iPad app.


----------



## blog

anyone have any ideas about solving the HDCP error message for a system that 100% supports HDCP and used to work fine for DTV2PC?

ATI Radeon HD 6970 (fairly high end video card)
Dell 3007 Monitor (completely HDCP compliant DVI monitor)

Drivers are updated to the latest version, content plays back for about a second before it cuts out and gives me the error message. Have tried every version of DTV2PC available and tried rolling back to much older video drivers (though that can't be a solution).

This has been broken for months (after working perfectly well for months on this setup) and it is driving me to distraction.


----------



## veryoldschool

Do you have another DVI cable?
What does the advisor currently show?


----------



## mitchflorida

I would do a complete uninstall of D2PC, using an advanced unistaller such as Revo Pro or Your Uninstaller.


----------



## jonny4

This version has problems with my new laptop which has the weird hybrid switchable graphics where you tell the program which graphics card to use, if i keep it on the intel one i get a green screen but if i turn it on the amd chip i get hdcp compliance issues. just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## willmw

Same here


----------



## ejjames

You know what would be great? An updated version that mirrored the new HD GUI. I know this will likely never happen, but it has the potential to look pretty sweet!


----------



## willmw

Hey, I discovered something cool this weekend. I can play non-HD stuff on my laptop onboard intel video ok, but always get green screen and audio for HD stuff. On my discrete video card all I get is the error about not being able to play because of HDCP problems. Well, I just happened to have something recorded from one of my locals in HD and it played just fine over my G wireless without a hiccup or stutter.


----------



## jonny4

I am having a weird error on my desktop. I have 2 HD-DVR'S in the house, hr20 and hr 22, I have absolutely no problems seeing the hr20 but I have to reset the hr22 to see it and if I reboot the computer I can't see it anymore. The hr20 is connected over a wireless bridge and the is connected via ethernet directly to the router that the pc is connected to via ethernet. The pc has all the correct ports and firewalls open and the router is setup for streaming. Does anyone know what could cause this? I have tried changing cables for the hr22 and moving what port it connects to on the router, does the second ethernet port work on the hr22, should i try it?


----------



## stevenme

blog said:


> anyone have any ideas about solving the HDCP error message for a system that 100% supports HDCP and used to work fine for DTV2PC?
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 6970 (fairly high end video card)
> Dell 3007 Monitor (completely HDCP compliant DVI monitor)
> 
> Drivers are updated to the latest version, content plays back for about a second before it cuts out and gives me the error message. Have tried every version of DTV2PC available and tried rolling back to much older video drivers (though that can't be a solution).
> 
> This has been broken for months (after working perfectly well for months on this setup) and it is driving me to distraction.


I'm in the exact same boat. My 1 year old laptop with a Radeon HD 5650 works perfect with DirecTV2PC. My new laptop with a Radeon HD 6630 works great right up to the point you try to play video, then the error saying the graphics card does not support screen capture protection. Funny thing is I can play Blu-rays just fine, so I have to believe the laptop is HDCP compliant.

Is there any hope of Cyberlink addressing this issue with newer graphic cards? How would we contact them to make them aware of the issue?


----------



## pattertr

My install and setup worked fine.

I Installed Directv2pc about a week ago and was using it with no problem. The second day I tried it the program opened fine, had up to date content on it and when I clicked "play" on a program, nothing happened.

I tried resetting the box, router and computer. Nothing fixed it. I then uninstalled the program from my computer and reinstalled it. It seemed to work fine.

After about 2 hours of use the program closed itself and when I tried to reopen it and replay the show, I clicked "play" and nothing happened.

I have tried disabling firewalls, secondary monitors, and just about every solution out there, nothing seems to work.

It looks like the cursor shows the wait circle for a brief moment when I click "play" then disappears.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ejjames

pattertr said:


> My install and setup worked fine.
> 
> I Installed Directv2pc about a week ago and was using it with no problem. The second day I tried it the program opened fine, had up to date content on it and when I clicked "play" on a program, nothing happened.
> 
> I tried resetting the box, router and computer. Nothing fixed it. I then uninstalled the program from my computer and reinstalled it. It seemed to work fine.
> 
> After about 2 hours of use the program closed itself and when I tried to reopen it and replay the show, I clicked "play" and nothing happened.
> 
> I have tried disabling firewalls, secondary monitors, and just about every solution out there, nothing seems to work.
> 
> It looks like the cursor shows the wait circle for a brief moment when I click "play" then disappears.
> 
> Any thoughts?


My only hint is to open the task manager and make sure you don't already have the program running. I've clicked the icon and it closes right away. Then I find I have 4 or 5 running. I close them all, and they work fine.


----------



## pattertr

> My only hint is to open the task manager and make sure you don't already have the program running. I've clicked the icon and it closes right away. Then I find I have 4 or 5 running. I close them all, and they work fine.


After reading this I checked to make sure this wasn't happening.

I am still having the problems, and I am sure it is only open once.


----------



## stevenme

stevenme said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. My 1 year old laptop with a Radeon HD 5650 works perfect with DirecTV2PC. My new laptop with a Radeon HD 6630 works great right up to the point you try to play video, then the error saying the graphics card does not support screen capture protection. Funny thing is I can play Blu-rays just fine, so I have to believe the laptop is HDCP compliant.
> 
> Is there any hope of Cyberlink addressing this issue with newer graphic cards? How would we contact them to make them aware of the issue?


And what makes this even more frustrating is that Cyberlink makes the DVD/Blu-ray software that detects my hardware as HDCP compliant. My gut tells me D2PC cannot properly detect HDCP in the latest hardware. For example, when I run the D2PC advisor it reports 4GB of memory when I actually have 8.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, what's the trick to getting this program to find my receivers? Not one of my 11 connected receivers is showing up when I open this program. I try selecting "scan again," but still nothing.


----------



## dennisj00

There's no trick, just make sure your H/HRs are on the same subnet. The first three numbers in the IP address should be the same. The last group must be unique.

Can you ping the HRs from your PC? Is so, it should find them unless you've got something going on with a switch or wiring.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm. It's still not finding them.


----------



## dennisj00

Without knowing if PING worked or the IPs of your PC and H/HRs, all I can say is something is wrong with your network.

Also, does MRV work between the units? And can they see the internet?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup, MRV is working fine, and all my receivers can see the Internet just fine. They're all within the proper IP range, too.


----------



## dennisj00

What kind of firewall and anitvirus are you running - you might disable the AV and see it that helps.

One other thing, when did it last work and what has changed on your PC or network?


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm using Norton's Suite. I've disabled that, but that didn't help either. 

It's never worked because I hadn't tried it before. I just installed it last night. As far as anything changing on my PC or network--nothing is different.


----------



## dennisj00

Never worked is a different problem!! I was trying to think of things that had broken or quit.

If you open a DOS box on your PC (Start menu and type in cmd) and type at the C:> prompt:

Ping 192.168.x.x (where 192.168.x.x is one of your H/HR boxes)

do you get four responses?


----------



## veryoldschool

FWIW: MRV and DirecTV2PC use different ports in the router and I've had one work and not the other [which I can't remember] and a rebooting of my router "fixed it".


----------



## Lord Vader

dennisj00 said:


> Never worked is a different problem!! I was trying to think of things that had broken or quit.
> 
> If you open a DOS box on your PC (Start menu and type in cmd) and type at the C:> prompt:
> 
> Ping 192.168.x.x (where 192.168.x.x is one of your H/HR boxes)
> 
> do you get four responses?


Disregard the earlier posts. I wasn't logged in as administrator. For some odd reason my PC was logging in as a guest.

Now I can see the receivers.


----------



## Lord Vader

Now that I can see the receivers, I'm unable to connect. I try to activate, but that fails. One of the responses I get is a reminder to have open port # 443. Where would I go in my router's menu to do this?


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, in messing with the router's settings a bit more, I think I did something to enable port 443, but following that, when I went into the DirecTV2PC program, it connects me to only ONE of the receivers. I'm totally unable to connect to any of the others. What's more irritating is that I can't even go back to the DirecTV2PC menu. It always automatically opens the program with the one receiver's local playlist showing and doesn't let me navigate out of that screen at all.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> Well, in messing with the router's settings a bit more, I think I did something to enable port 443, but following that, when I went into the DirecTV2PC program, it connects me to only ONE of the receivers. I'm totally unable to connect to any of the others. What's more irritating is that I can't even go back to the DirecTV2PC menu. It always automatically opens the program with the one receiver's local playlist showing and doesn't let me navigate out of that screen at all.


"Menu" then system setup, then pick receiver


----------



## Lord Vader

That doesn't work. Clicking on "menu" or any other icon in the program does nothing. I have to exit, but when I go back into the program, it automatically opens the one receiver's playlist and won't let me navigate out of it.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> That doesn't work. Clicking on "menu" or any other icon in the program does nothing. I have to exit, but when I go back into the program, it automatically opens the one receiver's playlist and won't let me navigate out of it.


You've got more issues then, because that's the only way to change which DVR you get to watch recordings from.
BTW I don't think this is a DirecTV2PC issue either.


----------



## Lord Vader

Considering I've tried it on two other PCs and am having the same problem--the program is unresponsive--I can only conclude it is, in fact, a DirecTV2PC problem.


----------



## sigma1914

Wish I could help, but I'm still baffled by 11 receivers in an apartment. :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

There are several in each room! The living room alone has 3, while each bedroom has multiples. One of these days the hundreds of thousands of hours of recorded material WILL be viewed!


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> Considering I've tried it on two other PCs and am having the same problem--the program is unresponsive--I can only conclude it is, in fact, a DirecTV2PC problem.


You may have railed into too many DVRs for DirecTV2PC, as I don't know of too many with 11 and use this app.


----------



## Lord Vader

veryoldschool said:


> "Menu" then system setup, then pick receiver


Just an FYI--the program isn't designed that way. On the lower left of the screen is the "Menu" icon and "Back." The latter is grayed out, and when one clicks on "Menu," the *receiver's* menu pops up. There is NO other menu available except that _of the receiver being viewed_, and considering the program only allows one receiver to be viewed and not be changed, the program itself is rather worhtless.


----------



## Lord Vader

veryoldschool said:


> You may have railed into too many DVRs for DirecTV2PC, as I don't know of too many with 11 and use this app.


I don't think that's the problem, because not all of them are connected for logistical reasons. Right now there are 5 connected.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> Just an FYI--the program isn't designed that way. On the lower left of the screen is the "Menu" icon and "Back." The latter is grayed out, and when one clicks on "Menu," the *receiver's* menu pops up. There is NO other menu available except that _of the receiver being viewed_, and considering the program only allows one receiver to be viewed and not be changed, the program itself is rather worhtless.


"NO" that isn't the receiver's menu.
Once you select system setup you get this:


----------



## Lord Vader

I wonder if I have an older version or something. Weird.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder if I have an older version or something. Weird.


:shrug: they've all been this way from the earliest versions.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, clicking on that wasn't responsive as it was supposed to be. 

I'm going to try a few things and see if it works after that.


----------



## stevenme

stevenme said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. My 1 year old laptop with a Radeon HD 5650 works perfect with DirecTV2PC. My new laptop with a Radeon HD 6630 works great right up to the point you try to play video, then the error saying the graphics card does not support screen capture protection. Funny thing is I can play Blu-rays just fine, so I have to believe the laptop is HDCP compliant.
> 
> Is there any hope of Cyberlink addressing this issue with newer graphic cards? How would we contact them to make them aware of the issue?


I'm not having much luck with this. I've contacted Sony (they don't support 3rd party apps), CyberLink (they are looking into it), and AMD (filed a incident, nothing back yet). I've tried just about everything I can think of, but no luck. I know my hardware/software supports this app, I just need to figure out why D2PC doesn't detect it properly.

Has anyone every resolved the issue of Screen Capture Protection? If so, how?


----------



## afulkerson

Lord Vader said:


> Just an FYI--the program isn't designed that way. On the lower left of the screen is the "Menu" icon and "Back." The latter is grayed out, and when one clicks on "Menu," the *receiver's* menu pops up. There is NO other menu available except that _of the receiver being viewed_, and considering the program only allows one receiver to be viewed and not be changed, the program itself is rather worhtless.





veryoldschool said:


> "NO" that isn't the receiver's menu.
> Once you select system setup you get this:
> View attachment 27594


I have the same problem after installing a HR34. Not sure if that is related or not!! The same program worked last night with no problems.

I will work on it later on.


----------



## stevenme

stevenme said:


> I'm not having much luck with this. I've contacted Sony (they don't support 3rd party apps), CyberLink (they are looking into it), and AMD (filed a incident, nothing back yet). I've tried just about everything I can think of, but no luck. I know my hardware/software supports this app, I just need to figure out why D2PC doesn't detect it properly.
> 
> Has anyone every resolved the issue of Screen Capture Protection? If so, how?


Ok, after spending a couple of hours on the phone and reaching level 3 support at Sony, I've been told the ATI chipset/adapter does not support HDCP on my Vaio VPC-SA. The only hope is to get D2PC working with the Intel HD 3000 adapter.

The issue I have with the Intel GPU is that the audio plays fine but instead of video I get a blank green screen. I'm thinking this may be that D2PC isn't compatiable with the Intel chipset. I've tried using an HDCP compliant external monitor over HDMI but same issue.

Has anyone figured out a way around this issue? Is there any hope that CyberLink will release an updated D2PC? I have an email into CyberLink, but no response so far.


----------



## sritter

Does anyone have this working with an HR34? I've tried this version and an older version. They see the HR34, Activate, but return "There are no recorded programs". I've tried RBR with firewall off and same issue. PC and DVR are on same subnet/same switch.


----------



## veryoldschool

I tried to use this app this morning and got the dreaded HDCP error message.
I'm running Win7 64 and haven't had an issue before.
Checking my audio driver status showed Windows [Microsoft] had updated the driver in November.
"Thank you very much Microsoft", as you just broke this app for me. 

Since I know my hardware works, I had to go to Realtek's website and download their driver.

Once again, I have no problem now with this app.


----------



## Drucifer

sritter said:


> Does anyone have this working with an HR34? I've tried this version and an older version. They see the HR34, Activate, but return "There are no recorded programs". I've tried RBR with firewall off and same issue. PC and DVR are on same subnet/same switch.


The *DirecTV2PC* missing titles for the *HMC HR34* _PlayList_ has been turned over to DirecTV Engineers.


----------



## tgaratx

Drucifer said:


> The *DirecTV2PC* missing tittles for the *HMC HR34* _PlayList_ has been turned over to DirecTV Engineers.


Have the same issue...how long before they fix?


----------



## Drucifer

tgaratx said:


> Have the same issue...how long before they fix?


We're in week three or as long or as I own the HR34. The CSR I spoke to wouldn't give any tracking details. So I'll just keep calling and emailing. They could be trying to hold out until _DirecTV EveryWhere_ is release. But come Monday, I'll start asking for some account credits.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> But come Monday, I'll start asking for some account credits.


yeah, they really ought to credit you for not being able to use a FREE app.

!rolling

[some people :nono:]


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> yeah, they really ought to credit you for not being able to use a FREE app.
> 
> !rolling
> 
> [some people :nono:]


When you pay $400 for a receiver, you do want everything to work. That includes the so-call FREE stuff.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> When you pay $400 for a receiver, you do want everything to work. That includes the so-call FREE stuff.


While I understand, was it really ever listed as working with DirecTV2PC?
Was this the reason you bought this brand new receiver?

It seems one thing to "buy" something and have it not work, while being another that it doesn't have all the options you expected.

The HR20s came with an OTA tuner, but it was six months before the software activated it. This to me rises to the level of "deserving" credits, while not having a "FREE app" work doesn't, but YMMV.


----------



## Special Ed

I think this has always been more of an experimental app for them to gain streaming experience. I doubt resources are devoted to it anymore. 

Eventually a whole new set of streaming apps will come out to stream on all devices via wifi or 3g/4g for a monthly charge and this free directv2pc will be shut down.


----------



## veryoldschool

Special Ed said:


> I think this has always been more of an experimental app for them to gain streaming experience. I doubt resources are devoted to it anymore.
> 
> Eventually a whole new set of streaming apps will come out to stream on all devices via wifi or 3g/4g for a monthly charge and this free directv2pc will be shut down.


Bingo!
This app was the first to stream programing, and a testbed for MRV.
While it may not get "shut down", it will simply fade away as it's replaced with newer/other apps.


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> Bingo!
> This app was the first to stream programing, and a testbed for MRV.
> While it may not get "shut down", it will simply fade away as it's replaced with newer/other apps.


I expect DirecTV Everywhere to replace DirecTV2PC.

Doesn't solve my current issue with using DirecTV2PC as one of MRV tools.


----------



## Mike_TV

ejjames said:


> You know what would be great? An updated version that mirrored the new HD GUI. I know this will likely never happen, but it has the potential to look pretty sweet!


Agree with you but I'm guessing since they haven't upgraded Directv2PC with the new HD GUI launch this is a dead end product that won't be updated anymore and will be replaced by another product accessible via a web browser.


----------



## Drew2k

I don't use DIRECTV2PC all that much, but one of the nice things about it was the screen would rescale as you resized the window. This let you keep DIRECTV2PC in a small window alongside other work you were doing.

If it moves to a browser interface, I hope they give a "pop-out" and "resize" options so aren't limited to YouTube-style video...


----------



## jbart1965

I'll use DT2PC as long as it exists. Got me hooked on mobility around my home - in my attic, in the kitchen, on the deck.

I had a two-year old Asus laptop that broke, so I bought two new PCs. Neither would work with DT2PC. Both got the green screen. One was new Toshiba and the other was a new Asus, both faster and more powerful than my prior laptop that worked with DT2PC.

I went to Best Buy and Office Depot and tried the advisor on about 20 PCs. Only two didnt completely fail the test on the graphics driver and screen content protection. Seems the newer PCs are not in Cyberlink's database.

So I ordered a third PC, another Asus, with a chip similar to what I had on my old PC. The old one had an Intel HD chip and a separate 525 mb Nvidia 210M chip with "purevideo HD."

My new PC has the same integrated Intel chip with the Nvidia 310M 1G chip, also with Purevideo HD.

http://www.amazon.com/U36JC-B1-Light-13-3-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/tech-data/B004LUU7E4/ref=de_a_smtd

It worked. I am using an older DT2PC version and have no plans to upgrade.


----------



## ejjames

I have an HR20 and an HR24. I have whole home service, wireless internet and DECA So there is no cat5 involved. 

I'd like to run DIRECTV2PC from my HR20. I thought I heard my installer say not to plug in an ethernet cable because it could cause "problems". Is it ok to run ethernet to my pc?


----------



## samrs

No, don't plug an ethernet cable into your HR20 that will disable your MRV.

You need to connect your DECA network to your home network with either a wirless or wired DECA.

I'm suprised the tech didn't take care of that, or maybe he did and you wern't paying attention..

Do your HR's connect to the internet?


----------



## ejjames

samrs said:


> No, don't plug an ethernet cable into your HR20 that will disable your MRV.
> 
> You need to connect your DECA network to your home network with either a wirless or wired DECA.
> 
> I'm suprised the tech didn't take care of that, or maybe he did and you wern't paying attention..
> 
> Do your HR's connect to the internet?


Both receivers are internet connected.


----------



## samrs

So your D2PC should work through your router no ethernet cable required.


----------



## willmw

jbart1965 said:


> It worked. I am using an older DT2PC version and have no plans to upgrade.


Which version are you using and is it available anywhere for download (or would you share it). I'd really like to get this to work and would like to give that version a try.


----------



## seannorek

Hi all. I've a Dell Lattitude E5420 laptop. It's got an Intel HD Graphics 3000 card and the latest driver frm intel. I can get audio fine but just the green screen. Running the playbak advisor it shows up unknown for graphics card, red on Screen Capture Protection, and red on graphics card driver. Not sure what to do here. I tried connecting my old 19in lcd monitor that's at least 6 yrs old and it's still green on that as well.


----------



## Zeosstud

I also get perfect audio and the green screen with my Intel 2500K chip on an Asus Z68 Motherboard, I just dont think it is going to work with the built on video. I have ordered a Nvidia Ti 550 video card to see if this helps, will report back in a few days. Seems silly the advisor is basically worthless anymore, would it really be that hard to update the program to at least give accurate results.. 

- Zeosstud


----------



## veryoldschool

Zeosstud said:


> Seems silly the advisor is basically worthless anymore, would it really be that hard to update the program to at least give accurate results..
> 
> - Zeosstud


While it may be "silly", the fact seems also to be that this app isn't getting anymore support.
This was the first streaming app, and there are newer ones out/or coming out.


----------



## Zeosstud

Just wanted to take a second and report that directv2pc works a treat with my new nvidia ti 550 video card. One thing to note, while the default drivers recommended for the 550 from the nvidia website worked just fine with directv2pc, those drivers broke my windows media center live tv function. After confirming my install of shark007 and hdhomerun drivers I found that this result was a known issue and the fix was to just install a new *beta* version of the nvidia drivers right from their website.. This worked perfectly.

- Zeosstud


----------



## ejjames

I just want to be clear. I have 2 DVRs connected via whole home wireless. Both receivers are connected via coax, no cat-5 (I can't remember the term)

If I run an ethernet cable from my router to my pc, directv2pc will work?


----------



## veryoldschool

ejjames said:


> I just want to be clear. I have 2 DVRs connected via whole home wireless. Both receivers are connected via coax, no cat-5 (I can't remember the term)
> 
> If I run an ethernet cable from my router to my pc, directv2pc will work?


It does here. I did need to tweak my wireless router as when I was playing OTA recordings, I found a 16 Mb/s limit that caused dropped frames. Finding a better wireless channel resolved that for me.


----------



## Mike_TV

Two out of my three DVRs received the "Pandora" update last night. It appears that this last update broke DirecTV2PC with regards to opening folders.

If you try to open up a folder from within DirecTV2PC, the folder doesn't open and it just changes the folder icon to a triangle icon.

I can switch back to my other DVR, which doesn't have the "Pandora" update yet and folders opening/closing work fine.

Wondering if others are seeing this?

[Edit - maybe this is flakey but switching back/forth between DVRs is causing the Playlist to act weird, almost as if it's flipping back and forth between two DVRs - weird]


----------



## veryoldschool

Mike_TV said:


> Two out of my three DVRs received the "Pandora" update last night. It appears that this last update broke DirecTV2PC with regards to opening folders.
> 
> If you try to open up a folder from within DirecTV2PC, the folder doesn't open and it just changes the folder icon to a triangle icon.
> 
> I can switch back to my other DVR, which doesn't have the "Pandora" update yet and folders opening/closing work fine.
> 
> *Wondering if others are seeing this?
> *
> [Edit - maybe this is flakey but switching back/forth between DVRs is causing the Playlist to act weird, almost as if it's flipping back and forth between two DVRs - weird]


Nope, I have two with the "pandora" update and just checked both playlists, and they play normally.


----------



## EricBergan

Mike_TV said:


> Two out of my three DVRs received the "Pandora" update last night. It appears that this last update broke DirecTV2PC with regards to opening folders.
> 
> If you try to open up a folder from within DirecTV2PC, the folder doesn't open and it just changes the folder icon to a triangle icon.


HR20 with the update, no problem here.

eric


----------



## Mike_TV

EricBergan said:


> HR20 with the update, no problem here.
> 
> eric


Leaving DirecTV2PC up running all day appears to have "fixed" the folder problem and they are now working. Weird. Thanks to those that tried it on their own and reported it working normally!


----------



## SParker

I'm having this issue too with opening folders on my HR20. I also have the latest update.


----------



## Special Ed

I am thinking Nomad will make this obsolete when I get it. I'll buy it when they support more devices. It will be great to load up my laptop with hdmi out with entire seasons of TV shows I never had time to watch and get through them at the summer vacation home HDTV.

OT: Got the Pandora update. Messed with it a little then checked out music/pictures and at folders it went crazy and I had to reboot. They keep adding more and more features two this things and they are getting slower and slower. No more features - more speed please.


----------



## Guest

Do we know if this APP will ever come out of the beta state and become an official supported NR? 

The website still doesn't have a direct link under Technology. You have to google DirecTV2PC in order to get direct access to the link on their website.


----------



## ejjames

MLB_Fan said:


> Do we know if this APP will ever come out of the beta state and become an official supported NR?
> 
> The website still doesn't have a direct link under Technology. You have to google DirecTV2PC in order to get direct access to the link on their website.


I don't expect much more from this app. I think D* used it as a springboard for things like multiroom viewing.


----------



## Special Ed

MLB_Fan said:


> Do we know if this APP will ever come out of the beta state and become an official supported NR?
> 
> The website still doesn't have a direct link under Technology. You have to google DirecTV2PC in order to get direct access to the link on their website.


I think DirecTV2PC was used as a testing ground for the Nomad service that is rolling out. That being said I am very glad I have it working. I even had a special CAT line ran, mostly for it, to my DVRs so I could watch sports in my home office without stutter.

My understanding is that nomad downloads then you watch shows so I am not sure it would work for sports as well. I don't mind being behind on a game but don't like it to be over when starting to watch.


----------



## SParker

ejjames said:


> I don't expect much more from this app. I think D* used it as a springboard for things like multiroom viewing.


As long as it continues to work is all I care about. I do a TON of my TV viewing on my PC with Directv2PC.


----------



## allenn

Does any one know if you can capture DirecTV2PC video from your PC via a video capture card?


----------



## dennisj00

Nope. But if you do, let us know!


----------



## Special Ed

allenn said:


> Does any one know if you can capture DirecTV2PC video from your PC via a video capture card?


Even if you try to get a screen capture it turns out green. I caught my son and I at a baseball game I recorded and tried a screen capture with no joy 

They have DRM nailed down well in this app.


----------



## Drucifer

Special Ed said:


> Even if you try to get a screen capture it turns out green. I caught my son and I a*t a baseball game I recorded* and tried a screen capture with no joy
> 
> They have DRM nailed down well in this app.


I ended up using my camera to take a picture of my screen.


----------



## allenn

I recorded the Daytona 500 on an HR24-100. When I tried to view it on DirecTV2PC I get the following message: DirecTV2PC could not connect to the receiver, check your internet connection and try again. 

I have several other programs recorded on the receiver. DirecTV2PC plays all but the Daytona 500. Any ideas or suggestions.


----------



## Special Ed

Drucifer said:


> I ended up using my camera to take a picture of my screen.


Yeah, I thought about that but by the time I thought about again it it was long deleted. At least I know I can record hi def movies with my camcorder on a tri-pod. :grin:


----------



## Athlon646464

SParker said:


> I'm having this issue too with opening folders on my HR20. I also have the latest update.


I also had this issue.

I came here and spent about 15 minutes reading this thread and then went back to my laptop.

I clicked on a folder and it opened! Based on an earlier post here it seems with some setups/equipment combinations it just takes a while to load the contents of folders.


----------



## allenn

Athlon646464 said:


> I also had this issue.
> 
> I came here and spent about 15 minutes reading this thread and then went back to my laptop.
> 
> I clicked on a folder and it opened! Based on an earlier post here it seems with some setups/equipment combinations it just takes a while to load the contents of folders.


I could not open a folder when something was recording. When the recording finished, the folder opened. Also, I discovered closing and reopening DirecTV2PC permits the folder to open. Best wishes!


----------



## Jasqid

Guys, I don't know about you, but I figure most of you are much like me. A geek when it comes to this kind of stuff and PCs. And most geeks find it necessary to refresh their PCs from time to time. (once or twice a year perhaps?). 

Anywho, I am almost on a regular schedule to do a fresh install every 8 months or so. So guess what I did today. Yep. blanked my OS for a clean install. No, not a big issue, matter of fact, I enjoy doing it most of the time. So you know, with a fresh install comes re-installing the Directv2PC software. .... ..... I think you all know where this is headed....

Who the H**l came up with the idea to limit activation keys for this buggy mess? Why are they making me create an email address I will never use again? Over the last 3 years or so I have reinstalled my PC 4 or 5 times. (This does not include the 2 upgrades of new machines I built in this period either.) The last was this past July. I put new hardware in this tower and did a reinstall. Had to use a new email address to get a key. I saved the email from July when I got it. Used it once. Tonight I get a message that too many activation attempts were used. Hello? It's only been used once!!

So I try to use my email address and it says I already reached the maximum of two keys per address. (No I didnt). WHAT GIVES? IS there a work around? It's free software. Why the big deal with these @@#@$#^&$&$^*^%*U activation keys.

(Yeah. I am p%%d!)


----------



## ChuckM128

I had DIRECTV2PC on my previous computer that worked great; I bought a new HP Touchsmart 520-1047C with all the latest and greatest; downloaded and installed the program fine; program found my receiver with all my recorded programs; went to test one and got this message:

UNKNOWN OUTPUT CONNECTOR; supported connectors are: 1) DVI 2) HDMI 3) Japanese D Terminal Output 4) Component Video 5) S Video 6) Composite Video 7) Analog RGB

I have no idea what this is!!! DVR is connected via Ethernet to my home network and only HDMI is used elsewhere.

Any ideas???


----------



## veryoldschool

ChuckM128 said:


> I had DIRECTV2PC on my previous computer that worked great; I bought a new HP Touchsmart 520-1047C with all the latest and greatest; downloaded and installed the program fine; program found my receiver with all my recorded programs; went to test one and got this message:
> 
> UNKNOWN OUTPUT CONNECTOR; supported connectors are: 1) DVI 2) HDMI 3) Japanese D Terminal Output 4) Component Video 5) S Video 6) Composite Video 7) Analog RGB
> 
> I have no idea what this is!!! DVR is connected via Ethernet to my home network and only HDMI is used elsewhere.
> 
> Any ideas???


This app doesn't care about the DVR, but does about the Touchsmart, which is where this connector must be.

FWIW: if you have an Optical audio output without a HDCP compliant driver, it must be disabled, "so" if you can find this output connector, you may be able to disable it within Windows, and get this App working.


----------



## allenn

ChuckM128 said:


> .......Any ideas???


Check the following: Win 7 Control Panel; Hardware and Sound; Sound; Manage audio devices; Playback tab; verify that no digital output is the default. In the attached Picture, I have Speakers as the default and digital output disabled).

DRM and D* prevent us from using digital output unless it is DRM compliant.

I hope that helps. Best wishes!


----------



## veryoldschool

allenn said:


> Check the following: Win 7 Control Panel; Hardware and Sound; Sound; Manage audio devices; Playback tab; verify that no digital output is the default. In the attached Picture, I have Speakers as the default and digital output disabled).
> 
> DRM and D* prevent us from using digital output unless it is DRM compliant.
> 
> I hope that helps. Best wishes!


In your case, you wouldn't have to disable the digital audio out, if you install the Realtek driver [from their website].
If you look back in this thread, last fall Microsoft pushed an update that screwed up the playback, but Realtek's driver works fine [again].


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> In your case,....Realtek's driver works fine [again].


Thanks, I was using Win 7 PRO installed drivers. I downloaded the Realtek AC'97 driver. I will give it a try.


----------



## veryoldschool

allenn said:


> Thanks, I was using Win 7 PRO installed drivers. I downloaded the Realtek AC'97 driver. I will give it a try.


Not sure the AC'97 is it, but this is:
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure the AC'97 is it......


Thank you for the link. I downloaded and installed the updated drivers for my audio chip.

My sound chip uses RealTek AC'97 Codec/Driver as shown on the attachment:

Have a great day!


----------



## veryoldschool

allenn said:


> Thank you for the link. I downloaded and installed the updated drivers for my audio chip.
> 
> My sound chip uses RealTek AC'97 Codec/Driver as shown on the attachment:
> 
> Have a great day!


I had to use that on an old chip/PC, but this was what I'm using now:


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> I had to use that on an old chip/PC.......


It is an old PC. One of the last I built before retiring. I used to build white boxes as a side job. No money to update. Thanks for the information.

Have a great day!


----------



## ejjames

Here's my situation. In my former home, I had no whole home or deca, just a linksys wireless "G" router. The router is on the other end of the basement from the DVRs. I first tried wireless g for Directv2pc when it first came out. Standard def channels worked, but any hint of HD was choppy and unwatchable. My solution? String 75' of cat5. The results were perfect!

Fast forward to the home I'm currently in. I have 2 DVRs, an HR24 and an HR20-100. I have DECA and whole home connection (the newer wireless system) So the internet connection between boxes goes through coax (no cat 5, as I'm sure your all aware.)

I wanted to install D2PC and was told not to connect cat 5 to the DVRs, as this was unnecessary, and would screw up the whole system. They said my pc should see the receivers. Well it did see them, but as expected, wireless g HD was choppy and unwatchable.

So here's the $64,000 question. If I drill a hole through the floor and run cat 5 from my router to my pc? The reason I ask is that I have the WIRELESS whole home connection kit from directv. Is this going to cause a bottleneck like my wireless g, or will it provide sufficient bandwidth for D2PC? Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## veryoldschool

ejjames said:


> So here's the $64,000 question. If I drill a hole through the floor and run cat 5 from my router to my pc? The reason I ask is that I have the WIRELESS whole home connection kit from directv. Is this going to cause a bottleneck like my wireless g, or will it provide sufficient bandwidth for D2PC? Any advice would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thank You,
> Eric


I've got DECA, a wireless CCK, a wireless G router, and a cat5 to this PC.
When I first tried DirecTV2PC, it worked fine "but" watching OTA HD was limiting at 16 Mb/s, and then would be choppy as frames were being dropped.
I logged into the router and changed wireless channels. It now works fine.
Not sure what the wireless band looks like where you are, but here there are well over a dozen with decent power and another dozen that are weak.
Thankfully most are still on their default channel, so some are still free.


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> ......I logged into the router and changed wireless channels. It now works fine.......Not sure what the wireless band looks like where you are, but here there are well over a dozen with decent power and another dozen that are weak. Thankfully most are still on their default channel, so some are still free.


Changing wireless channels works wonders. I had trouble with the D* Whole Home and HD until I found a channel not being used by my nearest neighbors. Unfortunately, there is no vacant channels just less used.

DirecTV2PC usually works for SD and HD except I have an occasional problem connecting to master bedroom DVR. I have a main wireless N router which connects to an N wireless bridge (70% to 80% signal strength); and a G wireless bridge, master bedroom, (40% to 50% signal strength). Currently, I have all on channel 11. You can see that signal strength is why DirecTV2PC and Whole Home has a problem with the master bedroom.


----------



## veryoldschool

allenn said:


> Changing wireless channels works wonders. I had trouble with the D* Whole Home and HD until I found a channel not being used by my nearest neighbors. Unfortunately, there is no vacant channels just less used.
> 
> DirecTV2PC usually works for SD and HD except I have an occasional problem connecting to master bedroom DVR. I have a main wireless N router which connects to an N wireless bridge (70% to 80% signal strength); and a G wireless bridge, master bedroom, (40% to 50% signal strength). Currently, I have all on channel 11. You can see that signal strength is why DirecTV2PC and Whole Home has a problem with the master bedroom.


Not sure if you can use the 5 GHz band, or must stay with the 2.4 GHz.
If you have a [windows] laptop, you might look at this app for a better look and the frequencies and the channel usage: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/

I was able to get a much better look at things here:


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure if you can use the 5 GHz band, or must stay with the 2.4 GHz.........


My main wireless router is 2.4 GHz (N), and it connects to an N wireless bridge. I have a 70% to 80% signal. The master bedroom is a 2.4 (G) wireless bridge which I hacked with DD-WRT firmware. The transmitter is set at 71%, but the signal is 45% to 50%. I could boost the transmitter, but I do not want to burn it out (Linksys WRT54g v3). I am stuck with a mixed network. I would like to go all 5 GHz (N) with a repeater. But the Boss has other ideas like switching to U-verse. The channel change helped. DirecTV2PC works pretty good but the WH is not too great. I am thinking about dropping it. Thanks for the suggestions. Have a great day!


----------



## Special Ed

So whole house uses wi-fi like Directv2pc ? If so, I don't see it working well in my house. I had to run a special CAT-5 line to my PC for Directv2PC to work smoothly.

I expected whole house to at least have some buffering to the external reciever so if the wifi was too slow it could download some of the show before watching.


----------



## veryoldschool

Special Ed said:


> So whole house uses wi-fi like Directv2pc ? If so, I don't see it working well in my house. I had to run a special CAT-5 line to my PC for Directv2PC to work smoothly.
> 
> I expected whole house to at least have some buffering to the external reciever so if the wifi was too slow it could download some of the show before watching.


We're sort of wandering off topic here, "but" Whole Home DVR service [aka MRV], with connected home networking [aka DECA] uses coax, so it's hardwired.
The bridging from the coax networking to the home ethernet network can be done either hardwired or wireless. Since the normal use of the bridging is for internet access, wireless can work well.
Depending on how well this wireless link works, you may have good luck using DirecTV2PC.


----------



## allenn

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure if you can use the 5 GHz band, or must stay with the 2.4 GHz.
> If you have a [windows] laptop, you might look at this app for a better look and the frequencies and the channel usage: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/.....


Thanks for the link. I am playing with the software now. It really provides a better picture of my access points. I hope I can tweak my settings to get better connectivity for DirecTV2PC and MRV. Best wishes.


----------



## ejjames

Visiting my parents for a few weeks. I have a desktop pc from home in my bedroom. It has a wireless g antenna and DTV2PC loaded from home. My parents have 2 DVRs, MRV and wireless CCK.

Just for fun, I thought I'd try DTV2PC with wireless g. Everything is smooth, except for OTA MPEG-2!


----------



## virtualkev

hi All --

I'm running an (ahem) "few year old" Lenovo T60 laptop. 

(Don't laugh, with a 256gb SSD and 4GB RAM / Win7 x64, my T60 still outperforms 2012 edition Dell Vostros etc)

The graphics card -- an ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 -- is supposedly HDCP-ready, but I've been unable to persuade any recent version of DirecTV2PC to work with it, even after installing SlySoft AnyDVD. 

Has anyone had success with the X1400/T60 combination -- OR, do any of you still have a copy of 4526 lying around that you could "YouSendIt" to me?

Thanks

-K


----------



## veryoldschool

diagoro said:


> I have a basic install question.....
> 
> I downloaded the program, installed it, than ran the Playback Advisor.
> 
> It was all green except the processor (running an older system with a P4 3.0Ghz).
> 
> I wanted to try and see if it would work, but it looks like nothing else was installed. Did I miss something? I'm hesitant to start the install process again, considering the limited keys.....


Sounds like you only downloaded the advisor and need to follow the link in the first post of this thread for the DirecTV2PC app, after you get a serial number to your email address.
I'm guessing if you go back and cancel the pop-up that was the advisor, you'll see where to enter your email address and can continue.


----------



## buckZor

Very jittery, erratic performance when streaming from HR-34. Works very nicely from HR-24. I'm beginning to dread ordering this HR-34 lemon.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo

I decided last night to install Directv2pc on my desk top. It first came up with a message about not being able to play etc. I remove the VM ware on the system and now it works great streaming from the HR34.


----------



## Xsabresx

I dont know if this has ever been mentioned before (so not going back years to find out), but I have noticed that if you are watching VOD content that says FF has been disabled, you can actually FF it on the PC. The problem is that if you stop half way through and watch it on the DVR, it wont pick up where you left off and wont let you FF to where you were.


----------



## GregNico

Dave from Kazoo said:


> I decided last night to install Directv2pc on my desk top. It first came up with a message about not being able to play etc. I remove the VM ware on the system and now it works great streaming from the HR34.


question on removing VMWARE did you "uninstall it" or just close it down?
What OS is you PC ?
My Directv2pc only sees my hr24 never my hr34. 
my pc= window 7 enterprise 64 bit and 
vmware 8.0.2 build-591240 
I keep having to record on the hr24 if I want to view .. waiting for a solution . But cannot uninstall vmware .. as I need it more.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo

GregNico said:


> question on removing VMWARE did you "uninstall it" or just close it down?
> What OS is you PC ?
> My Directv2pc only sees my hr24 never my hr34.
> my pc= window 7 enterprise 64 bit and
> vmware 8.0.2 build-591240
> I keep having to record on the hr24 if I want to view .. waiting for a solution . But cannot uninstall vmware .. as I need it more.


Software - Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 build 7601 (64-bit)
I uninstall vmware. I had seen somewhere that the vmware causes problems with Directv2pc. I install Directv2pc on a 4 year old HP laptop running Vista 32 bit and it works. NOW my daughters 8 month old HP laptop with Windows 64 bit comes up with a green screen. I haven't figure that one out yet.


----------



## 16floz470ml

I really like directv2pc and use it all the time. I have both of my dvrs hardwired into my dlink dir-855. I can watch hd no problem on both of my laptops via wifi. The only issue I have is when I use my desktop that is hardwired into the router. With a multi-monitor setup if I try to say watch a sporting event on directv2pc and online game at the same time I will get disconnected from my game. It is like directv2pc takes up too much bandwidth. My computer has a gigabit connection and so does the router. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## inkahauts

I wonder if it's a copy protection issue. Does the online game work at all for even a short period of time?


----------



## xmguy

I've lost my activation key. How do I register for another one?


----------



## SParker

xmguy said:


> I've lost my activation key. How do I register for another one?


https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp

Click download and enter your email and I think they will email you a new key.


----------



## xmguy

SParker said:


> https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp
> 
> Click download and enter your email and I think they will email you a new key.


Thank you!


----------



## 16floz470ml

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if it's a copy protection issue. Does the online game work at all for even a short period of time?


The game works for a few seconds then it says that there is a problem with your connection. It is like dtv2pc is taking up all the bandwidth.


----------



## 16floz470ml

Also, it would be nice if dtv2pc had its own volume control. I hate that it adjust the volume for all audio on your computer.


----------



## ub1934

16floz470ml said:


> Also, it would be nice if dtv2pc had its own volume control. I hate that it adjust the volume for all audio on your computer.


It does , it's at the lower right , use it all the time .


----------



## SParker

ub1934 said:


> It does , it's at the lower right , use it all the time .


As 16floz470ml stated above the in program volume control turns the master volume up or down. Not the individual program volume.


----------



## RVD26

Dave from Kazoo said:


> Software - Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 build 7601 (64-bit)
> I uninstall vmware. I had seen somewhere that the vmware causes problems with Directv2pc. I install Directv2pc on a 4 year old HP laptop running Vista 32 bit and it works. NOW my daughters 8 month old HP laptop with Windows 64 bit *comes up with a green screen.* I haven't figure that one out yet.


I have the same problem on my i3-2125 desktop processor.
Is there not a fix for this problem?


----------



## rajah22

Rob said:


> If you have a gmail account you can make different address out of your current email. That's because GMAIL just ignores the "."
> 
> For example if your email is [email protected] You can make it [email protected] or ...


That's bloody brilliant! Many thanks.


----------



## Rtm

Help what is going on?


----------



## SParker

I hope this program continues to work as its my primary way of watching recorded TV.


----------



## gwlbe

Here is an issue that my searching has not found any answers to. Directv replaced an HR-21 that failed. The HR-21 was my primary receiver that I used for DT2PC. Thus it was the last receiver that the software had used to stream from. I replaced and it when I opened DTV2PC, the app just hung in a white background. The menu and back buttons are there but nothing happens when you click on them. I uninstalled and reinstalled booted the PC prior to reinstalling. I've deleted PowerDVD and all related cyberlink software. I've come to the realization that the software is stuck looking for the old receiver and just hangs. other than doing a complete format of my PC, any suggestions. I don't use SWM or DECA, its old school CAT5 to router to PC. I've rebooted every thing in the chain and restored system defaults.


----------



## The Merg

"gwlbe" said:


> Here is an issue that my searching has not found any answers to. Directv replaced an HR-21 that failed. The HR-21 was my primary receiver that I used for DT2PC. Thus it was the last receiver that the software had used to stream from. I replaced and it when I opened DTV2PC, the app just hung in a white background. The menu and back buttons are there but nothing happens when you click on them. I uninstalled and reinstalled booted the PC prior to reinstalling. I've deleted PowerDVD and all related cyberlink software. I've come to the realization that the software is stuck looking for the old receiver and just hangs. other than doing a complete format of my PC, any suggestions. I don't use SWM or DECA, its old school CAT5 to router to PC. I've rebooted every thing in the chain and restored system defaults.


If what you are suggesting is true (and I could see that being a possibility), it's possible that there could be a registry setting that is still there after you uninstalled/reinstalled the software. Go ahead and uninstall the application using RevoUninstaller. There is a portable version you can download so nothing needs to be installed (just unzip it to a folder on your desktop). When you uninstall DirecTV2PC with this app, it will use the app's uninstaller, but will then go through and clean up leftover files and leftover registry settings. After that is done, reboot, and reinstall DirecTV2PC.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

I've swapped DVRs around for a while and haven't run into this problem.
I doubt this was due to removing a DVR.
If it was so, I'm sure I would have seen this before, which all the mix and matching I've done.
"For grins" I just checked to see if my HR34 works and by god it does.


----------



## The Merg

"veryoldschool" said:


> I've swapped DVRs around for a while and haven't run into this problem.
> I doubt this was due to removing a DVR.
> If it was so, I'm sure I would have seen this before, which all the mix and matching I've done.
> "For grins" I just checked to see if my HR34 works and by god it does.


Eh... What do you know? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## gwlbe

I'll try the complete uninstall.


----------



## mitchflorida

My Direct2PC program works fine, with one exception. When my dvr is actively downloading a movie using DTV on demand, I lose the playlist on Direct2PC and thus can't use the program. When the DVR has finished downloading the movie from the Internet, everything works okay again. 


Any ideas or solutions?


----------



## veryoldschool

mitchflorida said:


> My Direct2PC program works fine, with one exception. When my dvr is actively downloading a movie using DTV on demand, I lose the playlist on Direct2PC and thus can't use the program. When the DVR has finished downloading the movie from the Internet, everything works okay again.
> 
> Any ideas or solutions?


Not sure there is one. 
While I haven't tried this, it sounds like the DVR "is busy".


----------



## HDMike

I have Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I have issues with this app totally locking up my PC during play back when it reaches the end of a program, or sometimes using skip or FF. I have to hit the power button to recover.

Anyone else run into this or have a solution?


----------



## SParker

HDMike said:


> I have Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I have issues with this app totally locking up my PC during play back when it reaches the end of a program, or sometimes using skip or FF. I have to hit the power button to recover.
> 
> Anyone else run into this or have a solution?


Try running TaskManager and then ending task on the application. If that works then you can relaunch the application.


----------



## EricBergan

HDMike said:


> I have Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit. I have issues with this app totally locking up my PC during play back when it reaches the end of a program, or sometimes using skip or FF. I have to hit the power button to recover.
> 
> Anyone else run into this or have a solution?


I run Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit and don't have this problem. Not going to be simple to debug, but I'd start by making sure you are up to date with Windows Update and latest video driver for your system.

eric


----------



## HDMike

SParker said:


> Try running TaskManager and then ending task on the application. If that works then you can relaunch the application.


As I said, it totally locks up. no mouse or keyboard response, so can't open task manager.

It is up to date on all patches, service packs, and drivers. The Playback Advisor indicates everything Green with no issues.


----------



## parts.man

I've used Directv2PC for a long, long time. Out in the boonies, so the first time it needed to download codec packs, it was over dialup. Boy, we've moved up--all the way to an air card (best I can do--waiting for LTE). Anyway, something botched my Directv2PC installation so that when I launch it, nothing (absolutely nothing) happened. Uninstalled, reinstalled (multiple times) and cannot get past the download codec pack. I don't have any firewalls enabled, activates fine, but just errors out on this step. I have old Ghost backups that work, but don't want to go back to them permanently--they work just fine. Anyone got any idea how to get past this error. I can install on another computer, running on the same router/aircard and it gets the download just fine. I've moved the aircard straight to the computer and same results. I've tried everything I can find in the Directv2PC forums, here and every where else I searched on the net. Ideas? Any idea why they wouldn't have included everything they needed in the download? It may be all for naught as I think they're about to change software so that Directv2PC won't work with the DVR's any more. Currently, the HR34 won't show what's in folders. I hope that's a bug that will be fixed, but I really suspect it's the first stage of taking away something free, that while it worked albeit buggy, that I use quite a bit. Dual monitors in the office, one for TV and the other for the computer. HELP!!


----------



## SParker

HDMike said:


> As I said, it totally locks up. no mouse or keyboard response, so can't open task manager.
> 
> It is up to date on all patches, service packs, and drivers. The Playback Advisor indicates everything Green with no issues.


Ouch not sure then. Does any other graphically intense programs lock the PC up? Maybe the video card is giving out?


----------



## Special Ed

I had trouble with codecs after doing an install. Make sure you are doing these steps:

1.) Uninstall the program
2.) Reboot computer 
3.) Use the latest activation key you have during reinstallation.

I found that no reboot after uninstall will screw up an immediate reinstall (as far as getting the codecs)

Grasping at straws but I thought I would throw it out there.



parts.man said:


> I've used Directv2PC for a long, long time. Out in the boonies, so the first time it needed to download codec packs, it was over dialup. Boy, we've moved up--all the way to an air card (best I can do--waiting for LTE). Anyway, something botched my Directv2PC installation so that when I launch it, nothing (absolutely nothing) happened. Uninstalled, reinstalled (multiple times) and cannot get past the download codec pack. I don't have any firewalls enabled, activates fine, but just errors out on this step. HELP!!


----------



## parts.man

I had great hope for the reboot after uninstall suggestion as I could not remember if I had tried it. I can say now I have--several times to no avail. It will sometimes spin for quite a while saying download codecs, but reporting failed to download codecs. Other times it will report almost immediately that it failed. Directv won't support it, Cyberlink won't support it, and nothing I've found so far has solved this problem. Thanks for your suggestion though. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## ejjames

Every time I see that this thread has been updated, I secretly hope that there was a major update, with the new HD interface. (If only to show they were still actively working on it.)


----------



## Special Ed

All I can think of is that not everything is being uninstalled. Do some manual searches and uninstall anything related to directv you can find. Find any partial codecs left behind. Make sure to back up and search your registry and delete any entries left in there. How to find them? Name searches, compare to your laptop. Won't be easy.

Also, have you tried using a windows snapshot from when you did not have problems? Doing this might help fix DTVPC and break something else easier to fix.



parts.man said:


> I had great hope for the reboot after uninstall suggestion as I could not remember if I had tried it. I can say now I have--several times to no avail. It will sometimes spin for quite a while saying download codecs, but reporting failed to download codecs. Other times it will report almost immediately that it failed. Directv won't support it, Cyberlink won't support it, and nothing I've found so far has solved this problem. Thanks for your suggestion though. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## tbolt

parts.man said:


> I had great hope for the reboot after uninstall suggestion as I could not remember if I had tried it. I can say now I have--several times to no avail. It will sometimes spin for quite a while saying download codecs, but reporting failed to download codecs. Other times it will report almost immediately that it failed. Directv won't support it, Cyberlink won't support it, and nothing I've found so far has solved this problem. Thanks for your suggestion though.
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts?


parts.man
Look at Post #56 and #57 in this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886&page=3


----------



## SParker

Wish there was an update for this. There are a lot of us that use it still. I use it a ton.


----------



## keenan

I still use it a fair amount as well, using it right now in fact. When it loads up it checks for updates and I hope DirecTV doesn't decide to disable the program one of these days.

Is there a way to stop it from checking?


----------



## tbolt

keenan said:


> I still use it a fair amount as well, using it right now in fact. When it loads up it checks for updates and I hope DirecTV doesn't decide to disable the program one of these days.
> 
> Is there a way to stop it from checking?


Possibly, there may be a setting in one of the .ini files.
You would obviosly be on your own figuring out which setting.

There are many .ini files inside different folders 
under the C:\Program Files (x86)\Directv\ path in Windows.

Let us know what you find out


----------



## keenan

tbolt said:


> Possibly, there may be a setting in one of the .ini files.
> You would obviosly be on your own figuring out which setting.
> 
> There are many .ini files inside different folders
> under the C:\Program Files (x86)\Directv\ path in Windows.
> 
> Let us know what you find out


I'll give it a look, but unless I see something that is definitive about stopping the check-in I'm not going to mess with it. I will post back though.


----------



## Special Ed

Yeah, they won't be giving this program away free much longer. If you have a LAN connection and you get the program is working it is a great option to have.

I mostly use it to watch day baseball games when I am working or if I get kicked off our main TV and there is something I really want watch is on the DVR. I will be sad when/if it goes.


----------



## keenan

I wouldn't mind paying a one-time charge for it, I just don't want them to disable it. And if they want to add a monthly charge for it, that would be the same as disabling it in my book.


----------



## bigglebowski

Just installed a new Nvidia GTX660 ti and the app works and can see the DVR but when you play show you only get audio, video is black, onscreen controls are normal as is the when looking at the playlist. On either DVI output or the HDMI output is the same. 

Previously had no issues when this same computer last week when it had an amd 7750 video card. Only other change was removing the latest amd driver for the latest Nvidia driver which actually just updated today: 306.23. Had a prior amd motherboard with onboard ATI graphics working fine for the last 2 years.

The advisor app shows all green except grey on video card and on cpu for that matter which has been used for the last 2 years. This card was only released about a month ago but Nvidia has had other 600 series cards out earlier in the year.

Did reinstall the app which I noticed was a newer version then the one I saved when originally downloading it since of that goofy way you have to go about downloading it off D* website.

Anybody else running a gtx 600 series card with no problems?


----------



## EricBergan

Check here:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11110688&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

and then here:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11115439&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

eric


----------



## SParker

v7507 is the latest version still right?


----------



## bigglebowski

EricBergan said:


> Check here:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11110688&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
> 
> and then here:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11115439&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
> 
> eric


Thanks for the link to the fix

If having blank video on newer Nvidia cards:

Right click on the direct2pc program icon --> properties --> go to compatibility tab --> check box for compatibility mode, select windows xp (service pack 3)


----------



## kimboviper

i have a hr34 and and my directv2pc does not show folders in my playlist. If i delete the other episodes in a series recording, leaving only one episode of the series then the episode will show up.


BTW I had to run Directv2pc in XP SP3 mode, run on my intel intergrated graphics (asus u36sd optimus) and I had to disable my Microsoft Security Essentials antivirus in order to get the picture to show up!!!!

What a POS software this is

please let us me know if there is a fix for this issue. TIA


----------



## veryoldschool

kimboviper said:


> i have a hr34 and and my directv2pc does not show folders in my playlist. If i delete the other episodes in a series recording, leaving only one episode of the series then the episode will show up.
> 
> BTW I had to run Directv2pc in XP SP3 mode, run on my intel intergrated graphics (asus u36sd optimus) and I had to disable my Microsoft Security Essentials antivirus in order to get the picture to show up!!!!
> 
> What a POS software this is
> 
> please let us me know if there is a fix for this issue. TIA


I'd ask for my money back, OH wait it was free and hasn't had any major updates in years, "nevermind".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I'd ask for my money back, OH wait it was free and hasn't had any major updates in years, "nevermind".


!rolling


----------



## inkahauts

"veryoldschool" said:


> I'd ask for my money back, OH wait it was free and hasn't had any major updates in years, "nevermind".


Yeah but they advertise it all the time... Oh wait.....


----------



## dskiller

and its worse on windows 8....

I have to run it in compatibility windows sp3 with administrator. and if I dont run administrator it freezes when playing hd video. 

specs 
intel 2600

nvidia 580gtx latest drivers

16gb memory 1600mhz

why dont they provide better support for this product?

more people would use it if it work correctly


----------



## CCarncross

Since Windows 8 isnt officially out, this is moot. It works fine on Windows 7....of course almost nothing I run works on Windows 8, so I don't expect this to work either.


----------



## inkahauts

"dskiller" said:


> and its worse on windows 8....
> 
> I have to run it in compatibility windows sp3 with administrator. and if I dont run administrator it freezes when playing hd video.
> 
> specs
> intel 2600
> 
> nvidia 580gtx latest drivers
> 
> 16gb memory 1600mhz
> 
> why dont they provide better support for this product?
> 
> more people would use it if it work correctly


I'd bet that within a year, it's not going to be available like it is now, and that it will have been "replaced" in some way.


----------



## lparsons21

inkahauts said:


> I'd bet that within a year, it's not going to be available like it is now, and that it will have been "replaced" in some way.


Yeah, I think you are right on. They haven't done anything with it in quite awhile, and never talk about it. Couple those two things with the twitchyness of the app itself and you've got a map to the end of life.


----------



## inkahauts

"lparsons21" said:


> Yeah, I think you are right on. They haven't done anything with it in quite awhile, and never talk about it. Couple those two things with the twitchyness of the app itself and you've got a map to the end of life.


I almost expec nomad to take over these types of things. I must concerned abrupt resolution should they go that route.


----------



## obladi6703

Just got a new Dell xps14z. Fired up Directv2pc but was only getting a green screen with HD content. I found a few possible solutions posted. I checked to run it as administrator and changed the compatibility to windows xp service pack 3. The green screen was replaced with a black screen. 

I can click on the status bar and it will forward to that spot. It will also show a quick glimpse of the show. If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated. The laptop has both Intel integrated graphics (Intel HD graphics 3000) and an Nvidia GT 520m. It is my understanding that the video will switch between the two depending on battery life. I wonder if there is a way to stop this and force the Nvidia gpu only. Maybe this would work?


----------



## SParker

This app works fine in Windows 8. At least for me.


----------



## 5wahzoo

been combing through all these threads, yet to find my fix. I have 0 receivers found. Used to work. Then randomly out of the blue it stopped on laptop (Vista) and desktop (7) can someone point me to the right thread or give me my quick fix. Meaning what should I look for in my modem settings etc. Thank you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inkahauts said:


> I'd bet that within a year, it's not going to be available like it is now, and that it will have been "replaced" in some way.


I bet you're right, and in less than a year.


----------



## 5wahzoo

decided to experiment if I hard wire to my modem it finds the receiver and it works. What should I be looking to change on my modem so it works via wireless... Thank you


----------



## loudo

I installed Windows 8 and tried to run DirecTV2PC and it kept crashing. It does run fine in Windows 7 Compatibility mode.


----------



## acostapimps

"5wahzoo" said:


> decided to experiment if I hard wire to my modem it finds the receiver and it works. What should I be looking to change on my modem so it works via wireless... Thank you


Which Windows version are you running 7 or 8 I hear that there are problems with Windows 8 but not sure, i have Win 7 64 bit, is your modem wireless or do you have separate wireless router? I also hear that is better to reset your wireless adapter through diagnostic through Network and Sharing Center and also enabling media sharing to your receiver


----------



## Special Ed

After a few years of flawless use I am getting the "an error has occurred" message when I try to play something. It's been a while but I believe I had that error and I fixed it by turning of digital on my sound card. I have been messing with sound card settings with no luck.

I haven't made any changes to my set up at all.

Might be time for a fresh install and reinstall codecs unless someone has other things for me to try.


----------



## acostapimps

Special Ed;3180093 said:


> After a few years of flawless use I am getting the "an error has occurred" message when I try to play something. It's been a while but I believe I had that error and I fixed it by turning of digital on my sound card. I have been messing with sound card settings with no luck.
> 
> I haven't made any changes to my set up at all.
> 
> Might be time for a fresh install and reinstall codecs unless someone has other things for me to try.


That's the same reason why I converted to unsupported MRV (whole home DVR) because I get too much errors message and cutoffs, I tried the email thing to get MRV but eventually called Tech Support to activate it with no problems.


----------



## Special Ed

I didn't know whole home support would play on my PC. I will look into it right away.

First, I will do a full uninstall and reinstall of directv2pc when I get a chance.


----------



## Special Ed

Special Ed said:


> After a few years of flawless use I am getting the "an error has occurred" message when I try to play something. It's been a while but I believe I had that error and I fixed it by turning of digital on my sound card. I have been messing with sound card settings with no luck.
> 
> I haven't made any changes to my set up at all.
> 
> Might be time for a fresh install and reinstall codecs unless someone has other things for me to try.


I did some searching on Google and found my own answer from earlier in this thread.. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2885738&postcount=124

These are the steps to fix if you have this problem:


Download Directv2pc from the first post of this thread
Uninstall current version of Directv2pc
Shut down PC then turn it back on
Turn off your firewall/AV program
Right click install as admin - the file you downloaded from first post of this thread
Enter your most recent activation key when prompted that was emailed to you. (I used one from 2011) Save your activation code email!
After you enter activation key you know things are going well if you get messages about downloading and installing codecs and updating program.
After install Start Directv2pc
It will scan and find your DVRs, select one and start watching TV.
Restart Firewall/AV program.

Restarting PC, installing as admin, and turning off Firewall AV may or may not be necessary, but I wanted to cover all bases in one reinstall.

I really love this program when it works. With March Madness and baseball season coming up it is a must for me to have so I can watch and work at the same time.

I had 2 years of flawless use, reinstalled, 2 more years of flawless use, and reinstalled. Hopefully I get two more years. 

I am fairly sure this problem is caused by the codecs this program uses getting deleted, corrupted, or quarantined.

It would be nice if they had a codec pack to reinstall but since this program is not supported, I was happy the download still worked. I am saving my copy this time in case the download link stops working one day.

I really don't see this program sticking around much longer. 

*** If the program used to work for you and stopped working for some unknown reason, can't find recievers, crashes, etc... I would recommend the full uninstall and reinstall steps above. It takes about 30 minutes and is worth a shot.


----------



## acostapimps

Special Ed;3180672 said:


> I didn't know whole home support would play on my PC. I will look into it right away.
> 
> First, I will do a full uninstall and reinstall of directv2pc when I get a chance.


No I meant on the DVR not the PC, sorry for the confusion


----------



## veryoldschool

Special Ed said:


> *** If the program used to work for you and stopped working for some unknown reason, can't find recievers, crashes, etc... I would recommend the full uninstall and reinstall steps above. It takes about 30 minutes and is worth a shot.


Another thing that "bit me" was a sound chip updated driver from Microsoft.
I had to go to the chip maker's site and download their driver to get working again.


----------



## SParker

I hope they don't drop this app. I use it primarily for my TV viewing.


----------



## Special Ed

acostapimps said:


> No I meant on the DVR not the PC, sorry for the confusion


We only have one 60" plazma TV. No other TVs, so my giant Computer screen monitors can serve as a second HDTV when I get kicked off the main TV by the family or want to work and watch a game.

I guess when directv2pc dies for good I will need to get a sling box or something like that to do the same.


----------



## inkahauts

Special Ed;3181205 said:


> We only have one 60" plazma TV. No other TVs, so my giant Computer screen monitors can serve as a second HDTV when I get kicked off the main TV by the family or want to work and watch a game.
> 
> I guess when directv2pc dies for good I will need to get a sling box or something like that to do the same.


I have a feeling dirctv2pc will never get another update. I am pretty sure over time that nomad and streaming will give you all the functionality of dirctv2pc and more.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

inkahauts said:


> I have a feeling dirctv2pc will never get another update. I am pretty sure over time that nomad and streaming will give you all the functionality of dirctv2pc and more.


Agree.

Surprised to see this thread is even "alive" anymore. The software hasn't really been updated in quite some time, and as stated, is likely at the end of it's life cycle with alternatives available.


----------



## SParker

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Surprised to see this thread is even "alive" anymore. The software hasn't really been updated in quite some time, and as stated, is likely at the end of it's life cycle with alternatives available.


As long as it keeps working I'll be happy!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SParker said:


> As long as it keeps working I'll be happy!


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## acostapimps

Special Ed;3181205 said:


> We only have one 60" plazma TV. No other TVs, so my giant Computer screen monitors can serve as a second HDTV when I get kicked off the main TV by the family or want to work and watch a game.
> 
> I guess when directv2pc dies for good I will need to get a sling box or something like that to do the same.


I've thought about doing the same but what drives me away from doing that is the reliability and problems I keep hearing for slingboxes, plus my high speed Internet is not fast enough with just 3mbps from comcrap because I can justify paying more.


----------



## Special Ed

acostapimps said:


> I've thought about doing the same but what drives me away from doing that is the reliability and problems I keep hearing for slingboxes, plus my high speed Internet is not fast enough with just 3mbps from comcrap because I can justify paying more.


I never bought sling box because I can't believe it would give me much of a picture on the road. My thinking is within my house it would work better and it is not that expensive.

One thought: I believe Slingbox is wireless only and I have a wired connection from my entertainment center to my PC. I was having problems streaming high HD quality stuff over Wifi from the DVR to PC and I needed a faster connection for Netflix as WiFi would rarely stream higher quality netflix HD.

So I paid a guy to run a coax from my upstairs router to my my downstairs TV viewing area. Now streaming either way works great.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Surprised to see this thread is even "alive" anymore. The software hasn't really been updated in quite some time, and as stated, is likely at the end of it's life cycle with alternatives available.


Sometimes I think the only people using Directv2PC are us hardy souls in this thread.

So I can start thinking about a non-directv2PC strategy, what are some of the alternatives to play and control programming from my DVR to my PC - Over a wired connection if possible for glitch free streaming.


----------



## inkahauts

acostapimps;3182109 said:


> I've thought about doing the same but what drives me away from doing that is the reliability and problems I keep hearing for slingboxes, plus my high speed Internet is not fast enough with just 3mbps from comcrap because I can justify paying more.


That's a main reason for nomad. You can just take shows with you and don't need to stream them over slow speed connections.


----------



## dennisj00

nomad is handy now for streaming near live and use the iPad in the garage, deck or basement. Particularly for locals / sports that aren't streamed in DAFI.

Or to keep an eye on something while we're watching the big TV.


----------



## Special Ed

dennisj00 said:


> nomad is handy now for streaming near live and use the iPad in the garage, deck or basement. Particularly for locals / sports that aren't streamed in DAFI.
> 
> Or to keep an eye on something while we're watching the big TV.


I was looking at the Nomad "how it works video" and it says you must download recordings to your device or PC before watching them.

So it would not work for watching sports which I stream live to my pc as it is recording on DVR -- Unless Nomad has changed and video has not been updated.


----------



## dennisj00

The last update added a 'Watch Now' for anything recorded (or currently recording!) on your HD DVRs.

The D website even has a 'Stream shows instantly' headline on the nomad page.



Special Ed said:


> I was looking at the Nomad "how it works video" and it says you must download recordings to your device or PC before watching them.
> 
> So it would not work for watching sports which I stream live to my pc as it is recording on DVR -- Unless Nomad has changed and video has not been updated.


----------



## Special Ed

dennisj00 said:


> The last update added a 'Watch Now' for anything recorded (or currently recording!) on your HD DVRs.
> 
> The D website even has a 'Stream shows instantly' headline on the nomad page.


Great, other than paying the initial price, there seems to be no downside. Also, It will be easy to load-up the tablets and laptops with programing for vacationing with the kids.

Good to know there is an option out there.

Just to be clear:

Streaming recording now stuff will work with my PC.
 Can I use my wireless only. 
 If wireless streaming only, is the picture quality just as good as Directv2pc? (DTV2PC streams the entire program to the PC - It sounds like Nomad compresses the program first.)


----------



## dennisj00

Yes to all your questions. nomad does transcode to a lower resolution but it's hardly noticable because of the smaller screen.

And it works on your home network, wired or wireless (PC or Mac) and of course iPhone/iPad wirelessly.


----------



## Special Ed

dennisj00 said:


> Yes to all your questions. nomad does transcode to a lower resolution but it's hardly noticable because of the smaller screen.
> 
> And it works on your home network, wired or wireless (PC or Mac) and of course iPhone/iPad wirelessly.


Looking at the Nomad discussion here, it seems that sports packages are considered pay per view and won't stream or be portable.

Not a big deal for me unless the fox sports pack is considered a PPV sports package.

I'll stick with Directv2PC until they shut me down. This computer is a few years old and I am thinking of doing an upgrade soon, but I worry that will kill DTV2PC for me.


----------



## SParker

Is it true that you can no longer activate DTV2PC?


----------



## CCarncross

SParker said:


> Is it true that you can no longer activate DTV2PC?


Have you tried recently? Its used to be pretty easy. If you dont get the e-mail with the keys, then you may be correct. I activated a new Windows 7 64-bit device late last year.


----------



## SParker

I'm worried after reading this thread http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11170268&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

I'd like to reinstall windows 7 but not if it means I won't be able to use this app anymore..


----------



## loudo

I recently reinstall it in Windows 8 after I upgraded from Windows Vista. I downloaded it and used the previous keys they sent me, when I put it in Vista.


----------



## SParker

loudo said:


> I recently reinstall it in Windows 8 after I upgraded from Windows Vista. I downloaded it and used the previous keys they sent me, when I put it in Vista.


So maybe their activation servers were just down that day those threads were made.


----------



## loudo

SParker said:


> So maybe their activation servers were just down that day those threads were made.


Could be. I am going to try to install it on my new laptop and see what happens.


----------



## harsh

SParker said:


> So maybe their activation servers were just down that day those threads were made.


The complaints were logged over a two month period so it doesn't seem entirely reasonable to dismiss it as a single event.


----------



## SParker

harsh said:


> The complaints were logged over a two month period so it doesn't seem entirely reasonable to dismiss it as a single event.


Ugh so people still can't activate? Not good as I use this program all the time!


----------



## loudo

loudo said:


> Could be. I am going to try to install it on my new laptop and see what happens.


Not so lucky with the laptop. Getting the error message, "Activation key usage limit reached". Tried two different ones and got the same message on both.

The program is still on their web site to download.


----------



## dennisj00

Is it still sending keys? I had several different keys that had only been used once that wouldn't authenticate, months (years) ago.

If you get new keys, it should work.


----------



## loudo

dennisj00 said:


> Is it still sending keys? I had several different keys that had only been used once that wouldn't authenticate, months (years) ago.
> 
> If you get new keys, it should work.


I didn't see anywhere you could get new keys. I think before they used to send them via email, when you downloaded the software. Been a long time but I could be mistaken.


----------



## veryoldschool

loudo said:


> I didn't see anywhere you could get new keys. I think before they used to send them via email, when you downloaded the software. Been a long time but I could be mistaken.


They're still sending keys out through email.
I just got another.
You need to go through the steps from here: https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp


----------



## Special Ed

SParker said:


> Is it true that you can no longer activate DTV2PC?


I just used one of my older keys when I uninstalled and reinstalled to fix a codec problem on 2/14/13.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3180816#post3180816

They people in that post had an issues in January, sounds like it is specific to their activation keys.


----------



## loudo

veryoldschool said:


> They're still sending keys out through email.
> I just got another.
> You need to go through the steps from here: https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp


That was what I needed. The old keys would not activate the software, but I downloaded new ones and now it works on my laptop, as well as the desktop.


----------



## SParker

I did a clean install of 7 and it activated with no issues.


----------



## loudo

I have it installed OK, but now get the "Can't play because your card does not support Screen Capture Protection". My graphics adapter is a built in (laptop) Intel HD 4000 adapter.

Upon researching the problem with Intel, I saw where a lot of people have reported the issue to Intel. They researched it and here is the answer, from the Intel, after consulting with DirecTV. 
http://communities.intel.com/thread/33900?start=83&tstart=0

Sounds like the end of the road for DirecTV2PC on any computers with HD 4000 adapters. As others upgrade their adapters, as Intel has, it will render more and more DirecTV2PC installs useless.


----------



## veryoldschool

loudo said:


> Sounds like the end of the road for DirecTV2PC on any computers with HD 4000 adapters.


Seems to be a Windows 8 issue as I read that link.
DirecTV2PC's last [and it looks like final] update was to work with Win7.


----------



## loudo

veryoldschool said:


> Seems to be a Windows 8 issue as I read that link.
> DirecTV2PC's last [and it looks like final] update was to work with Win7.


It sounds like the Windows 8 drivers are not compatible with DirecTV2PC, and DirecTV and Cyberlink have cut the cord as far as any future updates to the software.

I guess DirecTV figures why give the software for free, when people can buy the Nomad's and they make money.


----------



## dennisj00

There were a lot of Windows 7 video / audio drivers that didn't work so well.


----------



## veryoldschool

loudo said:


> It sounds like the Windows 8 drivers are not compatible with DirecTV2PC, and DirecTV and Cyberlink have cut the cord as far as any future updates to the software.
> 
> I guess DirecTV figures why give the software for free, when people can buy the Nomad's and they make money.


The Intel video chip was problematic with DirecTV2PC from the start.
DirecTV2PC dates back to mid '08, and was mostly used as a testbed for what became multi room viewing.
It was done under a contact that wasn't "endless", so at some point it stops getting updated, and it was free to us.
It still works [here] with my 24/34s, and Win7 with an nvidia video card.

I couldn't list all the hardware and software that became useless with a new version of Windows, over the years.


----------



## loudo

veryoldschool said:


> The Intel video chip was problematic with DirecTV2PC from the start.
> DirecTV2PC dates back to mid '08, and was mostly used as a testbed for what became multi room viewing.
> It was done under a contact that wasn't "endless", so at some point it stops getting updated, and it was free to us.
> It still works [here] with my 24/34s, and Win7 with an nvidia video card.
> 
> I couldn't list all the hardware and software that became useless with a new version of Windows, over the years.


This is the only software that I have had not work, since the upgrade, and some of my software is over 10 years old. It still works on my desktop with an ATI adapter, and Windows 8.

It is really not that big of an issue to me. I don't use it very often. Usually when I want to watch something on the laptop, I am on the road and watch movies via DirecTV on line.


----------



## keenan

It does still work on Win 7 though? Finally upgraded recently. Running ATI/AMD graphic hardware, haven't installed the program yet, baseball season hasn't started!


----------



## SParker

DTV2PC runs on 8 for me.


----------



## loudo

SParker said:


> DTV2PC runs on 8 for me.


What video adapter do you have?


----------



## SParker

loudo said:


> What video adapter do you have?


Geforce 9800GT


----------



## CCarncross

SParker said:


> Geforce 9800GT


Thats a pretty old piece of kit...but nVidia drivers have always had good screen capture, and HDCP support so that is why it works with that video card.


----------



## Special Ed

CCarncross said:


> Thats a pretty old piece of kit...but nVidia drivers have always had good screen capture, and HDCP support so that is why it works with that video card.


Is it more about the video card/compenents rather than the operating system? I could see Directv2pc not working with a new computer with Windows 8 installed but what about the same computer upgraded?

I use 3 monitors. I would like to buy a touch screen monitor for the middle screen, that would be the only hardware change. I have Win8 on a laptop and love it, want it bad on my PC.


----------



## veryoldschool

Special Ed said:


> Is it more about the video card/compenents rather than the operating system?


Following the history of DirecTV2PC, the video card/chip seems to be the gating item.
ATI & nVidia haven't been a problem, while Intel has been from the beginning.
I don't have Win8, but there are posts here that it's working with "everything but" the Intel video chip.


----------



## SParker

So newer Nvidia cards won't work? Or they will.


----------



## veryoldschool

SParker said:


> So newer Nvidia cards won't work? Or they will.


I'm still using a 8800, so I can't say for sure, but it's Intel that isn't supporting the older screen capture protection.


----------



## SParker

veryoldschool said:


> I'm still using a 8800, so I can't say for sure, but it's Intel that isn't supporting the older screen capture protection.


I'm just wondering if my 9800 were to die and I got a different Nvidia card if it would work with DTV2PC..


----------



## veryoldschool

SParker said:


> I'm just wondering if my 9800 were to die and I got a different Nvidia card if it would work with DTV2PC..


I can't say "for sure", but would expect it to.


----------



## loudo

SParker said:


> I'm just wondering if my 9800 were to die and I got a different Nvidia card if it would work with DTV2PC..


You might be OK, as long as you don't have Windows 8. In my case it is the Windows 8 drivers that are killing the DirecTV2PC software. It worked OK when I got the laptop and it had Windows 7, but as soon as I upgraded to Windows 8 it no longer worked.


----------



## veryoldschool

loudo said:


> You might be OK, as long as you don't have Windows 8. In my case it is the Windows 8 drivers that are killing the DirecTV2PC software. It worked OK when I got the laptop and it had Windows 7, but as soon as I upgraded to Windows 8 it no longer worked.


From your own link:



> Hello everyone,...A detailed explanation from one of our engineers follows,
> 
> "Intel's Windows 8 drivers only support OS methods to protect video content. The current version of DirecTV2PC software only attempts to use old proprietary methods on Intel hardware.
> 
> *Other vendors are still using the same methods they did on previous OSes. (either OS or their own proprietary methods which are compatible with Windows 8).*
> 
> In any case, Intel does not support the older proprietary methods that were used in Windows 7.
> 
> This is not something that Intel can fix. Intel's old proprietary interfaces are incompatible with Windows 8.


This is Intel's choice, and there isn't any reason to suggest ATI or nVidia is the same.

Intel has their own plan for this: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...hip-is-not-drm-its-just-copy-protection.shtml


----------



## CCarncross

SParker said:


> I'm just wondering if my 9800 were to die and I got a different Nvidia card if it would work with DTV2PC..


Works fine with my GTX 560Ti's X2 SLi...running Windows 7 64-bit. Its not so much the chip/components, but usually its in the drivers. I've found drivers that break it, then you'll find it fixed in the next nVidia driver version that gets released.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

When I open DirecTV 2PC it acts like it's starting to download codecs but it just closes out.

Windows 7 64bit
EVGA GeForce GT 610 1024MB


----------



## Special Ed

SPACEMAKER said:


> When I open DirecTV 2PC it acts like it's starting to download codecs but it just closes out.
> 
> Windows 7 64bit
> EVGA GeForce GT 610 1024MB


If this is an older install you might need to completely uninstall, reboot and then reinstall.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Special Ed said:


> If this is an older install you might need to completely uninstall, reboot and then reinstall.


I did that once. I will try it again when I get home.


----------



## Special Ed

SPACEMAKER said:


> When I open DirecTV 2PC it acts like it's starting to download codecs but it just closes out.
> 
> Windows 7 64bit
> EVGA GeForce GT 610 1024MB





SPACEMAKER said:


> I did that once. I will try it again when I get home.


Try my extra cautious reinstall steps that worked for me: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3180816#post3180816

Let us know how it goes.

BTW: I have Win7 64 bit with and AMD HD5970 video card. I wonder if it's win 8 drivers would kill DTV2PC...


----------



## Athlon646464

Special Ed said:


> Try my extra cautious reinstall steps that worked for me[/url]
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Ed - Thank you for your post! It fixed my 'error' message on my Acer laptop.


----------



## Special Ed

Happy to hear. It is a great feeling when the program seems dead and you can get it back to life.

I think codecs or something gets corrupted/go missing and the built in download process won't redownload what is needed for the program to work.

Doing a completely clean install of Directv2pc makes sure all components are installed.


----------



## SParker

Hey guys, I just ordered a new PC. I have to put it together but I ordered a Nvidia GTX 650 video card. Has anyone tried using a 650 with Directv2PC? Does it work?


----------



## CCarncross

It has worked with every nVidia card I've ever used, but it doesnt work with every driver version....I recommend trying the latest drivers from the nvidia site, if they don't work, try the ones that come with the card. I've got a pair of 560Ti's running in SLi on Windows 7 64-bit...works great. DIdnt work with the drivers that originally came with the card.


----------



## dennisj00

My experience parallels the one above. I've had it quit with an update and just rollback a version or two.


----------



## EricBergan

SParker said:


> Hey guys, I just ordered a new PC. I have to put it together but I ordered a Nvidia GTX 650 video card. Has anyone tried using a 650 with Directv2PC? Does it work?


Works with my 680, now running the 320.00 beta driver. Also worked with the 314.22 driver. This is on Win7 64-bit.


----------



## SParker

EricBergan said:


> Works with my 680, now running the 320.00 beta driver. Also worked with the 314.22 driver. This is on Win7 64-bit.


Thanks that puts my mind at ease.


----------



## azjerry

Recently upgraded to an HR44 with whole home and kept my old HR22. I decided to try Directv2pc again. Was pleasantly surprised to see that the program saw all the recorded programs on both DVRs. A day or two ago the HR44 received a firmware update. No the program only sees two HR44 shows recored on 4/29. None of the previous recordings show up even though they do show up on the HR44. Ideas?


----------



## SParker

I changed to a new router and now the dang program crashes when I try to play something. Uninstalled and reinstalled to no help. Any ideas?


----------



## SParker

This program makes me want to pull my hair out. It works for a few days in a row and then it craps for a couple days, and then works fine again..


----------



## tbolt

SParker said:


> I changed to a new router and now the dang program crashes when I try to play something. Uninstalled and reinstalled to no help. Any ideas?


Can you go back to your previous router - just for troubleshooting this problem?


----------



## SParker

tbolt said:


> Can you go back to your previous router - just for troubleshooting this problem?


Old router died. It works with the new one sometimes.


----------



## dennisj00

Your router shouldn't have anything to do with the client unless it's wireless. Check that your security settings are in synch. If it's a wireless laptop, delete the wireless connection and re-connect.


----------



## SParker

Hey, its a wired connection.


----------



## PhilS

SParker said:


> Old router died. It works with the new one sometimes.


Check the IP address of the HR44 under your Router DHCP settings. Make sure it matches the IP address in the HR44 settings. If the IP address in the HR44 has a 169 in it, then it is not getting the IP address from the Router.


----------



## SParker

PhilS said:


> Check the IP address of the HR44 under your Router DHCP settings. Make sure it matches the IP address in the HR44 settings. If the IP address in the HR44 has a 169 in it, then it is not getting the IP address from the Router.


I had my two bedroom DVR IP's set manually. I restored defaults and had the DVR's get their own IP'svia the router. I tried playing recording and it crashed 2 times and finally on the 3rd try it played. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## SParker

Short lived. It played for 2 minutes and crashed and now I can't get it playing again.


----------



## tbolt

SParker said:


> Short lived. It played for 2 minutes and crashed and now I can't get it playing again.


This is a cut and paste from an earlier post by another user...
it might be worth a try, as it worked for him.

I did some searching on Google and found my own answer from earlier in this thread.. http://www.dbstalk.c...8&postcount=124

These are the steps to fix if you have this problem:


Download Directv2pc from the first post of this thread
Uninstall current version of Directv2pc
Shut down PC then turn it back on
Turn off your firewall/AV program
Right click install as admin - the file you downloaded from first post of this thread
Enter your most recent activation key when prompted that was emailed to you. (I used one from 2011) Save your activation code email!
After you enter activation key you know things are going well if you get messages about downloading and installing codecs and updating program.
After install Start Directv2pc
It will scan and find your DVRs, select one and start watching TV.
Restart Firewall/AV program.
Restarting PC, installing as admin, and turning off Firewall AV may or may not be necessary, but I wanted to cover all bases in one reinstall.

I really love this program when it works. With March Madness and baseball season coming up it is a must for me to have so I can watch and work at the same time.

I had 2 years of flawless use, reinstalled, 2 more years of flawless use, and reinstalled. Hopefully I get two more years. 

I am fairly sure this problem is caused by the codecs this program uses getting deleted, corrupted, or quarantined.

It would be nice if they had a codec pack to reinstall but since this program is not supported, I was happy the download still worked. I am saving my copy this time in case the download link stops working one day.

I really don't see this program sticking around much longer. 

*** If the program used to work for you and stopped working for some unknown reason, can't find recievers, crashes, etc... I would recommend the full uninstall and reinstall steps above. It takes about 30 minutes and is worth a shot.


----------



## SParker

Hmmmm I guess I can give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## SParker

Well I tried the uninstall and all the steps above with the same result. I guess this program has some kinks and is a tad unstable. So when it works I'll be thankful.


----------



## tbolt

can you post a picture of the crash?


----------



## SParker

Sure..


----------



## tbolt

SParker said:


> Sure..


Check to see if your Video Card Drivers are up to date.

Inside the DTV2PC application, click on the Menu button at the bottom, then System Setup, if you click on Help
-there are nine total pages of help. Check some of those ideas mentioned in the Help section.


----------



## SParker

Funny thing, I tried it again last night and it worked. LOL. I'm in one of the good stretches when it works.


----------



## loudo

SParker said:


> Funny thing, I tried it again last night and it worked. LOL. I'm in one of the good stretches when it works.


Good possibility you have an address conflict and when it worked, last night, the device in conflict was not on. I have had that issue a few times in the past. Just a thought.


----------



## dennisj00

Be sure that you rebooted any DHCP addressed devices since you replaced your router to rebuild it's table. Otherwise the problem will go away once the old reservation time expires and the device renews its lease.


----------



## SParker

Hmmm Yeah I've rebooted. I did a cutting edge update last night too. Not sure if that helped things or not.


----------



## SParker

Still getting crashes sometimes.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Application Version: 2.0.0.7507
Application Timestamp: 4a23d8d0
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18205
Fault Module Timestamp: 51db9710
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000343e0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: af46
Additional Information 2: af46aef0a21b227bc088643c36a3deb4
Additional Information 3: 49f4
Additional Information 4: 49f4409729bbde82628d4e2d12dc4575


----------



## tbolt

SParker said:


> Still getting crashes sometimes.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
> Application Version: 2.0.0.7507
> Application Timestamp: 4a23d8d0
> Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
> Fault Module Version: 6.1.7601.18205
> Fault Module Timestamp: 51db9710
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 000343e0
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: af46
> Additional Information 2: af46aef0a21b227bc088643c36a3deb4
> Additional Information 3: 49f4
> Additional Information 4: 49f4409729bbde82628d4e2d12dc4575


The exception code: c0000005 is an Access Violation.

What Operating System software are you running?


----------



## SParker

tbolt said:


> The exception code: c0000005 is an Access Violation.
> 
> What Operating System software are you running?


Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit.


----------



## tbolt

Posted 25 July 2013 - 09:37 AM

SParker, on 18 May 2013 - 6:34 PM, said:


SParker said:


> I changed to a new router and now the dang program crashes when I try to play something. Uninstalled and reinstalled to no help. Any ideas?


So, it was working fine.
You replaced your router with a new router.
Now, the program crashes.

What is the model of the old router?
What is the model of the new router?

Do you see where this is headed?


----------



## SParker

tbolt said:


> Posted 25 July 2013 - 09:37 AM
> 
> SParker, on 18 May 2013 - 6:34 PM, said:
> 
> So, it was working fine.
> You replaced your router with a new router.
> Now, the program crashes.
> 
> What is the model of the old router?
> What is the model of the new router?
> 
> Do you see where this is headed?


Why would it work and then stop working. I've had this new router for 3 months now. Makes no sense.


----------



## tbolt

SParker said:


> Why would it work and then stop working. I've had this new router for 3 months now. Makes no sense.


Well, you reported the following on 18 May 2013:

SParker, on 18 May 2013 - 6:34 PM, said:


SParker said:


> I changed to a new router and now the dang program crashes when I try to play something. Uninstalled and reinstalled to no help. Any ideas?


What part doesn't make sense??


----------



## SParker

Yeah but it was doing this before the new router as well. It works when it wants to then it fails. Its annoying.


----------



## tbolt

1. You could try a clean boot
follow: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

2. The attached file is a list of the known Directv2pc errors and help that I have.

Directv2pc Playback Advisor all green?

New Video card?

any other new hardware?

Are all of your cooling fans working properly?

Have you checked your Power Supplies from BIOS or using a program like Everest?

BTW, I'm running Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit here and Directv2pc works very well.
I have never seen an APPCRASH here using Directv2pc and I've been using it for over two years.

Let us know what you find out


----------



## SParker

This is an all new PC I had built back in Late April.


----------



## tbolt

So your problem started in late April, then?


----------



## SParker

tbolt said:


> So your problem started in late April, then?


I actually had the issue with my old PC build too. Wouldn't you know I just tried it a little while ago and it worked again.. sigh.


----------



## cypherx

Ive given up on this app. It always says cant connect to the receiver. Though if thats the case, how does it know whats recorded? Its also the old blue UI from years ago. I'm on a core i7 sony laptop with 8GB RAM and dual 128GB SSD drives in RAID-0. AMD dedicated graphics as well. It's a pretty powerhouse of a laptop but this app just doesn't work. I'm connected to wifi N, yes N - NOT G, NOT B... but N, at 116 mbps. That's 16 mbps faster than 100mbps lan. If a transponder carrys 44 mbps and there's 6 HD programs on it, than that means a single recording should be about 7.33 mbps. That's WELL under even 54mbps G speeds, which I am TWICE as fast.


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> Ive given up on this app. It always says cant connect to the receiver. Though if thats the case, how does it know whats recorded? Its also the old blue UI from years ago.


and is not getting better...


----------



## Sammycomelately

SParker said:


> Yeah but it was doing this before the new router as well. It works when it wants to then it fails. Its annoying.


Do you have DEP on for all apps or just MS Apps and Services? It is in the Control Panel, System, Advanced Settimgs area. I have solved c0000005 access violations in the past in other apps by excluding the app from DEP or try turnimg DEP off for a test.


----------



## SParker

Sammycomelately said:


> Do you have DEP on for all apps or just MS Apps and Services? It is in the Control Panel, System, Advanced Settimgs area. I have solved c0000005 access violations in the past in other apps by excluding the app from DEP or try turnimg DEP off for a test.


Mine was just set for essential Windows and services.

EDIT: I tried turning it on for all and adding an exception for Directv2PC but it still crashes.


----------



## SParker

Hmmm well isn't this interesting. I was looking under my network properties and I sometimes use a VPN service. Even when I'm not connected to the vpn there is a TAP adapter. I disabled it and playback worked fine...Hmmmm. Wondering if that was it.


----------



## SParker

Well so much for that theory.. :bang


----------



## videog

Wanted to share this. I've gone through a few periods with the "Can't connect to update server" and D2PC almost showing a program, but failing just as it was ready to start. I have just come out of one of those. Here is what happened:

I am a "chrome browser" user. I had an issue with some site or feature that was not working correctly in Chrome, so I went to fire up "Internet Explorer" (In my case, IE 10). Turns out I had IE issues, and was getting APPCRASH's in IE. I didn't know it because I don't use IE.

The fix for the IE issue was
· Close any *Internet Explorer* windows
· Click *Start*
· Click *Control Panel*
· Open *Internet Options* (you may have to switch from category view to icons to find this)
· Click the *Advanced* tab
· Click *Reset&#8230;*
· Click *Reset*
· Click *Close*
· Click *OK*
· Open *Internet Explorer*

This also cured Direct2PC! Apparently some IE related stuff making the D2PC app nutty.
Worked for me
YMMV


----------



## SParker

Think my problem was the VPN tap adapters. If I disable them when I'm not using them I haven't had the issue..


----------



## mitchflorida

I have the Dishanywhere application. Makes DTV2Home look Stone Age.


----------



## RACJ2

mitchflorida said:


> I have the Dishanywhere application. Makes DTV2Home look Stone Age.


I have Directv's version of that, its called a Slingbox and it also has Android App so I can watch on my smartphone. Yours just happens to be built into your DVR, because Echostar bought Sling Media a few years ago and they make Dish's DVR's. With my Slingbox, I can also control and watch recordings from my OTA DVR. I use DIRECTV2PC only to watch recorded programs from my DIRECTV DVR, while watching another program from that DVR live. For example, 2 NFL Sunday Ticket games.


----------



## Special Ed

Installed Windows 10 yesterday. To my relief, Directv2pc still works with Win10.


----------



## SParker

I get "An error has occurred" when trying to play shows in Windows 10.


----------



## Special Ed

Did you try the "An Error has Occurred" fix http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/185375-directv2pc-v7507-issues-discussion/?p=3091284

This will fix any corrupted codecs causing the error. Has worked for me twice over the years when all of a sudden I got the mysterious "An Error has Occurred" message after opening the program.


----------



## SParker

Followed your instructions but same result. Must be something to do with my Nvidia 660, Windows 10 and Directv2PC. However it all works fine in Windows 7 so it makes me think its Windows 10. I remember it worked in Windows 8 but not 8.1. Maybe Windows 10 in Windows 8.1 have some sort of architecture that doesn't work with DirecTV2PC and Nvidia.


----------



## Special Ed

I held my breath when I opened it up after the windows 10 install and was surprised it still worked. Football season coming up and that is when it gets the most use.


----------



## SParker

I wish it worked but at least I have my Colossus 2 and that works in Windows 10 so I guess that will have to do.


----------



## dskiller

I reinstalled my system on my pc and went to get activation from directv site.

and I guess directv stopped providing it.

all search link goes to main site now.


this app was the only app that provide great HD picture and sound.

I have the app installed. 

I just need an unused activation key.


----------



## sealslayer

I have the same issue. I had to do this on another pc last month and was able to get a new key. Now Directv killed the link. Don't know if we have AT&T to thank for this one, but I certainly will miss the quality of the directv2pc application.

I was told by a support rep that you can stream using the directv web site as long as you're in your network. I was going to test this when I get home to see how well this works. The only problem is that is requires my internet to be up and running which has been know to go down from time to time. Having the app circumvented this requirement. I tried using geniego to replace this feature, but the quality was much worse that the directv2pc app. I'm hoping the streaming option in home works better than that. Otherwise, I'm ticked off. 

All I want is a simple activation key...


----------



## keenan

I tried the streaming recently and there is no comparison to the DirecTV2PC app. It doesn't have all the channels and it suffers from buffering and image quality issues not to mention kludgy interface. If the PC app is a 10, then the streaming option is about a 2 or 3, maybe a 4.


----------



## SParker

Since this program is defunct now I have some keys but I don't remember which ones I used. So here they are up for grabs. I hope at least one works but no guarantees.

DT49828522F61G69
DTD8898517312364
DT17948P32N4P717
DT836436G1952191
DT396N71X8354379


----------



## peds48

keenan said:


> I tried the streaming recently and there is no comparison to the DirecTV2PC app. It doesn't have all the channels and it suffers from buffering and image quality issues not to mention kludgy interface. If the PC app is a 10, then the streaming option is about a 2 or 3, maybe a 4.


the directv2pc did not have any channels, it was exclusively to stream your playlist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

They really should just make an rvu software client for the PC that you can pair with a Genie in the same way that you pair C31/41/61k clients. Sure you may have to pay $6 a month for it, but then you can add a TV in the office, without actually taking up additional room for a real TV.


----------



## keenan

peds48 said:


> the directv2pc did not have any channels, it was exclusively to stream your playlist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true, but you could stream a 'live minus about 60 secs' channel and the content was in broadcast quality. With a 5 tuner DVR is actually a very versatile solution. I watch MLB games this way all the time, just set the recording on the DVR and start watching on the PC about a minute later after the game starts. Not ideal, but much better than the kludgy online option.

IOW, the current solution is a downgrade in quality from the DirecTVPC app. No doubt DirecTV was concerned about copyright issues and that's a major reason why support of the app was ended.


----------



## keenan

cypherx said:


> They really should just make an rvu software client for the PC that you can pair with a Genie in the same way that you pair C31/41/61k clients. Sure you may have to pay $6 a month for it, but then you can add a TV in the office, without actually taking up additional room for a real TV.


Like TiVo does with their TiVo Mini device for cable, a wonderful solution, The online streaming is awful, give me at least Netflix quality video on live TV(or very near live) then they may have something, but low bitrate, stalling, buffering TV via a weakly implemented online server system, no thanks.


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> They really should just make an rvu software client for the PC that you can pair with a Genie in the same way that you pair C31/41/61k clients. Sure you may have to pay $6 a month for it, but then you can add a TV in the office, without actually taking up additional room for a real TV.


Easy, do like I do, use a DVR (you can use a mini a well) to feed ElGato EyeTV to your Mac (PC works as well) and no monthly fees! And on HD and LIVE!!!


----------



## peds48

keenan said:


> That's true, but you could stream a 'live minus about 60 secs' channel and the content was in broadcast quality. With a 5 tuner DVR is actually a very versatile solution. I watch MLB games this way all the time, just set the recording on the DVR and start watching on the PC about a minute later after the game starts. Not ideal, but much better than the kludgy online option.
> 
> IOW, the current solution is a downgrade in quality from the DirecTVPC app. No doubt DirecTV was concerned about copyright issues and that's a major reason why support of the app was ended.


I seriously doubt it had anything to do with any copyright issues. I think the stopped support because of app design. Most off the shelf computers could not run the program. It required a work horse to run, then add the fact the PC sales have been declining pretty quickly and that this is a niche product.


----------



## SParker

peds48 said:


> Easy, do like I do, use a DVR (you can use a mini a well) to feed ElGato EyeTV to your Mac (PC works as well) and no monthly fees! And on HD and LIVE!!!


redacted


----------



## peds48

SParker said:


> Redacted per user request.


I use component, get beautiful 1080i on my iMac 5K!!!


----------



## SParker

yes component video works good to.


----------



## sigma1914

DT78765528734537


----------



## Special Ed

Ugh, I think I reached the end of Directv2PC here. My Radion 5600 video card was acting up so I switched it out with a Radion R7 260x.

Now I get the dreaded. "Directv2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection". The new card has the same control setting video card panel as the previous card. There is no way that I can find to turn on screen capture protection. I searched a few hours on the web for answers - nothing. I am sure it already has HDCP protection. Directv2PC just does not sense it. 

 

I guess I'll look into ElGato EyeTV whatever that is..


----------



## Special Ed

Looking into Slingbox. One thing I loved about Directiv2PC is that I could play from my DVR to PC via ethernet cable so there was no buffering, studdering or delays. At first I used wifi with directv2pc and some programs, especially sports were really choppy. So I ran an ethernet from my Home entertainment center to my PC where the router is and things worked perfectly.

Can Slingbox work DVR to PC via direct ethernet or do I need to use WiFi? I realize on the road there would need to be picture quality sacrifices but in the house to my main it would be nice to get a perfect picture. 

Could use it today. Football game is on and I would normally play it on my second monitor while I am on the internet.


----------



## peds48

or the Slingbox app care is that you are connected to the network


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Special Ed

peds48 said:


> or the Slingbox app care is that you are connected to the network
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Not sure what your are saying. Tapatalk typos I think.

Looks like my potential options to stream high quality video from my DVR to my PC like DirectTV2PC are:

Slingbox - not sure if I can sling to upstairs PC with highspeed ethernet connection. Also some concern about Slingbox down converting 5.1 audio to 2.0 to my home entertainment center. That would really suck.

Genie to Go - I think it uses lots of compression and is wifi streaming only in the home.

ElGato EyeTV - Can't figure out what it is or how it would work.

Slingbox and Genie to go would offer me other options that DirecTV2PC didn't have like remote viewing outside. Not that I really need that feature and I suspect quality would be poor.


----------



## peds48

Neither the GenieGo or the Slingbox apps cares how you connect yoru PC to the internet. both stream directly from the receiver using your LAN (while in home). The Slingbox app seems to allow better picture quality as DirecTV has throttle down the GenieGo to about 2Mbps IIRC. The Slingbox may go twice as much but nothing compared to DirecTV2PC


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

EyeTV I would say is on par with Geniego as far as PQ is concerned, tho the app is very rudimentary. The max EyeTV would stream in wifi is 2000Kbps


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Special Ed

Sounds like no good options. I have a support ticket into radeon on how to turn on screen capture protection but my hopes are not high.


----------



## tivoreno

Crap! Been using Directv2pc for years and had it working just fine on Windows 10...got a new SSD and did a clean install, now I can no longer get an activation code and my old ones no longer work. Any chance someone has an unused one they can PM me?


----------



## Xsabresx

All of a sudden I was asked for my activation key. Everything I tried failed. Finally found a key that I guess either hadnt been used or was the original key I was using. Either way it forced me to finally order a GenieGo. I'd been using Directv2PC for years to watch shows while gaming. Looks like its days are numbered. Too bad too. GenieGo works fine but I really liked the DVR interface of Directv2PC


----------



## twizt3dkitty

Ahh the days of directv2pc... I will miss them

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SParker

I haven't used this program in months so I guess we can now officially say RIP :crying:


----------



## yzytck1

Same issue here...I had to reinstall the software and was working fine with the original activation code. I had to reinstall a new HDD and after installing this time, I receive the message that I've exceeded the number of activations and need a new key. I opened a tech support dialog with Cyberlink as the software is connecting to their server, After being bounced to 2-3 techs, they finally responded that they do not support the software. All I wanted was for them to update the database flag so I could continue to activate with the key I have.
It sucks that Directv is taking away this capability and wanting to charge me for the GenieGo hardware. All I want to do is stream from my DVR to my office PC on my own network. You'd think I'd be able to do that without additional hardware! That's how Directv thanks me as a loyal customer for the last 16 years!


----------



## inkahauts

yzytck1 said:


> Same issue here...I had to reinstall the software and was working fine with the original activation code. I had to reinstall a new HDD and after installing this time, I receive the message that I've exceeded the number of activations and need a new key. I opened a tech support dialog with Cyberlink as the software is connecting to their server, After being bounced to 2-3 techs, they finally responded that they do not support the software. All I wanted was for them to update the database flag so I could continue to activate with the key I have.
> It sucks that Directv is taking away this capability and wanting to charge me for the GenieGo hardware. All I want to do is stream from my DVR to my office PC on my own network. You'd think I'd be able to do that without additional hardware! That's how Directv thanks me as a loyal customer for the last 16 years!


Well if whatever you want to watch is available on demand or is live tv you can get it off the web site. And genie go capability will be built into the actual genie sometime this year. So they won't be charging you for it.

But this software hasn't been officially supported in years.


----------



## makaiguy

Mine is still working (knock wood), but I did have to set the Win 10 shortcut used to load it to Win7 compatibility mode. If I ever had to come up with my activation code, I'd be S.O.L.


----------



## CuttySnark

inkahauts said:


> Well if whatever you want to watch is available on demand or is live tv you can get it off the web site. And genie go capability will be built into the actual genie sometime this year. So they won't be charging you for it.
> 
> But this software hasn't been officially supported in years.


They're going to charge for it.


----------



## inkahauts

CuttySnark said:


> They're going to charge for it.


We'll see. I kinda doubt it. Maybe a one time fee to activate it I could see but regular charge I don't by it till I see it unless it's going to do more than what I'm expecting.


----------



## CuttySnark

inkahauts said:


> We'll see. I kinda doubt it. Maybe a one time fee to activate it I could see but regular charge I don't by it till I see it unless it's going to do more than what I'm expecting.


Those that had the geniego service at 0/month would stay that way but those that get it later would have a monthly charge for the service. At least that was the plan a year ago. But then I do not remember a mention of discontinuing the sale of the geniego but I believe continuous support alongside hr44 transcoding with there being more benefits having the geniego versus box transcoding (increasing resolution to 720p, more shows being able to be transcoded at once, etc). So I could be wrong but if there was already outlines of a way to bill the service and how it would integrate with D*'s accounting software (which there was) then I sincerely doubt that part of the transcoding project has changed.


----------



## inkahauts

On demand has had a line in the billing since day one. Just because it has a line on billing and to activate it on the account doesn't mean there has to be a charge. Could also need to be there just to activate it on the account.


----------



## Special Ed

SParker said:


> I haven't used this program in months so I guess we can now officially say RIP :crying:


 I think this program still works but you need an older video card with hardware based screen capture control. I updated my 5 year old high end gamer video card that would heat up my entire office and sounded like a train with a cheaper lighter card that seems just as fast. (Radeon R7 260x). Soon after I upgraded the card I discovered DirecTV2Pc stopped working.

I still have my old card, maybe I'll stick it in for football season in the winter.

I found this on an Intel graphics forum but it probably applies to all newer video cards:

=====================================================

I've got some unfortunate news. I've recently learned that the company which supports this software, Cyberlink*, is no longer updating the application, which has resulted in a loss of support for our products. DirecTV* in turn, is not actively seeking an update to this application as well.

A detailed explanation from one of our engineers follows, let me know if there are any questions on it;

"Intel's Windows 8 drivers only support OS methods to protect video content. The current version of DirecTV2PC software only attempts to use old proprietary methods on Intel hardware.

Other vendors are still using the same methods they did on previous OSes. (either OS or their own proprietary methods which are compatible with Windows 8).

In any case, Intel does not support the older proprietary methods that were used in Windows 7.
Unfortunately, DirecTV2PC only attempts to use old proprietary methods on Intel hardware.

This is not something that Intel can fix. Intel's old proprietary interfaces are incompatible with Windows 8."


----------



## makaiguy

Special Ed said:


> <snip>
> 
> In any case, Intel does not support the older proprietary methods that were used in Windows 7.
> Unfortunately, DirecTV2PC only attempts to use old proprietary methods on Intel hardware.
> 
> This is not something that Intel can fix. Intel's old proprietary interfaces are incompatible with Windows 8."


Does setting your shortcut for DirecTV2PC to Win7 compatibility mode allow it to work on newer cards?


----------



## dennisj00

No.


----------



## Special Ed

makaiguy said:


> Does setting your shortcut for DirecTV2PC to Win7 compatibility mode allow it to work on newer cards?


No, Directv2pc looks to Video Card hardware level screen capture control. The newer cards use Windows 8 or 10 operating system screen capture control. My old card worked fine on Windows 10, but the new card gets the "video card does not support screen capture control" error.

I remember once with old card I tried to capture a screen shot of me on TV during a baseball game and the capture was green. So that is what the capture control does, stops the easy copying of content to computer.

My old card is a monster sized video card that I really don't want back in my computer. I may shop ebay for an older 2010 video card that I can swap in as needed. I don't do any gaming anymore so don't need the latest and greatest and miss easy streaming of a perfect DVR stream to my computer. I also hear that other solutions like genie go and sling box are of poor quality.


----------



## edenkers

The DIRECTV2PC was the best program to view your DVR recordings on a PC. I have been using this software for years and it worked just fine on my Windows 10 computer.

I just recently had to replace my hard drive and do a re-install and now I'm getting dealing with the Activation Key issue even though I've only activated my current key once, it is telling me that activation limit has been reached. I have tried every key that I've ever had (about 10 or so) and they all appear to have reached their activation limit.

I thought, no big deal, I just create another e-mail address and get a new key only to find that this is no longer available. I am totally bummed out because for me the DIRECTV2PC app was way better than the GenieGo software. It just worked and had good resolution, where as the GenieGo software is spotty at best and that's if you can get it to even work on Windows 10.

If anyone has an un-used activation key that they would be willing to PM me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Special Ed

Ha, seems this thread is hidden, found it in my post history. Upgraded PC last month with new video card and motherboard and tried installing Directv2pc for kicks. I have 3 old activation codes and all said activation limit reached. Program is definitely dead, at least for anyone that has to reinstall for whatever reason. 

No good alternatives to play DVR content on PC 

I think even the GenieGo is gone.


----------

